# Neuer PC zwischen 1.000 - 4.000.



## Astronom (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen. Budget ist offen (1.000 – 4.000 Schleifen).
Ich habe mal 3 mögliche Prozessoren ins Auge gefasst:
Intel Core i7-3960X, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80619I73960X)
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
Intel Core i7-2700K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80623I72700K)

Natürlich möchte ich folgende Grafikkarte:
Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (21197-00-40G)
PS: z.B. Mindfactory bietet 8 verschiedene Versionen der HD-7970. Wo ist der Unterschied?

Und ich möchte eine große SSD:
Samsung SSD 830 Series 512GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC512D)

Ob ich noch einen großen Monitor nehme, ist noch offen. Da ich einen Full-HD Monitor habe, kommen nur 2500 X 1400-1600 in Frage. Folgende sind auf meiner Liste:
Dell UltraSharp U3011, 30"
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27"
Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D, 27" (LS27A850DS)



Wer kann mir eine Hilfestellung geben, ein oder zwei mögliche Systeme zusammenzustellen, gerade im Bereich Mainboard, Gehäuse, Speicher, Netzteil und Kühler. Sollte ich mich für einen Sockel 1155 entscheiden mit DDR3 1.333, könnte ich dort auch die DDR 1.600 verbauen?
Wer hat nen Vorschlag für mich?
Danke und Gruß
Astronom


----------



## Zweiblum (12. Januar 2012)

Hi Astronom,

wenn Du Ratschläge zur Systemzusammenstellung haben möchtest, solltest Du unbedingt erstmal die Frage beantworten:

Was machst Du hauptsächlich mit diesem Rechner?

Daran macht man dann am besten fest, welchen Prozessor Du brauchst.

Gruß

Zweiblum

PS: Ich vergaß noch zu fragen: Übertaktest Du evtl. oder fällt das ganz flach?


----------



## Z28LET (12. Januar 2012)

Also wenn schon Sockel 2011 dann höchstens den i7 3930k, der ist genauso gut und kann man normalerweise genauso gut übertakten, wenn nötig.
Zum Gamen würde ich den Sockel 1155 nehmen. Hier wenn dein Budget etwas grösser ist den i7 2600k/2700k. 
In dem Auflösungsbereich den du angibst limitiert in der Regel die Grafikkarte. Daher reichen die "kleinen" i7 locker.

Unterschied bei dem Referenzdesing ist einzig Garantie und ggf. Beigaben wie Spiele und co.

Zu den speziellen Sachen antworten auf diesen Threat sicherlich viele!


----------



## GioInter (12. Januar 2012)

Wenns um Gamen geht reicht der I5 2500k locker aber wenn du noch videobearbeitung machst dann nimm den i7 2600k, lass aber den 2700k links liegen der kann alles was der 2700k kann der hat nur 100mhz mehr und wenn du ja schon das (K) Modell nimmst kannst du dann den Multi  eh hochstellen und die 50€ aufpreis lohnen sich nicht. 

Mfg


----------



## Astronom (12. Januar 2012)

Natürlich will ich alles machen: Office, HD-Filme, Zocken, Videoschnitt!


----------



## Maurer (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Astronom,
so würde ich es dir empfehlen: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-210911 .
Der i7-2600k reicht für alle Spiele aus und ist dank SMT auch im Videoschnitt ausreichend schnell, außerdem hat er sehr viel OC-Potential.
Die 16GB RAM 1333 von Team Elite reichen für alle Belange von Gaming bis Videobearbeitung aus und sind mit 1333mhz nur messbar langsamer als höher getakteter RAM.
Das Netzteil ist mit 650W etwas oversized, ist aber sehr gut und praktischerweise voll modular.
Der CPU-Kühler ist gigantisch und kühlt sehr gut.
Das Gehäuse ist immer eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Das NZXT erfüllt seine Aufgabe z.B. sehr gut.
Bei der 7970 würde ich auf  Vermuten einfach mal nicht das Referenzdesign kaufen, sondern zur sonst immer guten und leise XFX Dualfan Variante greifen.
Ob man als SSD nun zur Samsung oder zur Crucial greift, dürfte im im Betrieb keinen großen merkbaren Unterschied machen, da sich die Crucial schon bewährt hat würde ich daher zu ihr raten.
Solltest du einen guten Stereokopfhörer haben, so rate ich dir zur Asus Xonar essence STX, da sie eine der besten ist und so ziemlich alles aus guten KH raus holt.
Wenn du keinen hast, dann kauf dir einen  (bei dem Budget) Beratung hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html
An deiner Stelle würde ich zum 27" Dell greifen, da die zu überblickende Bildschirmfläche mit 30" mMn sonst bei einen Sitzabstand von 50-70cm sonst doch recht unüberschaubar wird.

Wären dann all in all ca. 2600€

So weit von mir.

LG

der Maurer

Edit: Weil irgendwie der Link auf pcgameshardwarevergleich geändert wurde?! Außerdem noch Mainboard gegen eins mit internem USB3.0 getauscht


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich für einen Sockel 1155 entscheiden mit DDR3 1.333, könnte ich dort auch die DDR 1.600 verbauen?


 
Das geht, Du solltest aber auf die RAM-Spannung achten, die sollte nicht höher als 1,5Volt sein. Der Unterschied ist aber nur messbar, keinesfalls spürbar. Willst Du also die letzten Pünktchen bei Benchmarks rausquetschen, würde ich schnelleren RAM nehmen, ansonsten reichen 1333MHz Frequenz.
Diesen könntest Du nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 

@ Maurer
Für das Gehäuse bräuchte er aber ein Board mit internem USB3-Header, sonst kann er die Gehäuse USB3-Ports nicht anschließen.


----------



## chris-gz (13. Januar 2012)

Ist die SSD nur zum Geld verbrennen gedacht oder hat die auch nen Sinn?? Die Dinger sind schon ein "nice to have" und ich hab auch selbst eine. Aber wieso gibt man 600€ dafür aus??? Zumal die immer billiger werden. Du hast n dickes Budget da würde so eine SSD schon passen aber ich frage mich hier was du so machst das dir ne 2xx GB bzw 1xx GB die weit weniger kosten nicht reichen würden. Aber naja deine Entscheidung

Den 1600der Speicher brauchst nicht und du wirst auch nichts merken was die Geschwindigkeit angehet da zwischen 1333 und 1600der nur 1-4% Leistungsunterschied liegen. Sollten jedoch wie so oft die Preiser der beiden Versionen sicht nicht unterscheiden nimmst natürlich den 1600der.

Der i7 2500k oder 2600k ist bestimmt ne gute Wahl und auch zukunftssicher. Wenn der mal lahmt übertaktest ihn bis an die Grenzen ^^. Bei der Grafikkarte würd ich die günstigste nehmen vom Referenzdesign oder dann eben doch die vorgeschlagene XFX. Netzteil reichen Thoeretisch 580 Watt E8 bequiet!

Und beim Board noch mal schaun da das Extreme 4 keinen interner USB 3.0 Anschluss für dein Gehäusefrontpanel besitzt.

Mfg Chris


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,
schon mal Danke für die Tipps.
Leider kann ich gerade auf einige Seiten nicht zugreifen (Geizhals, MF, …), da arbeitsmäßig gesperrt. Erst heute Abend wieder … 
Speichermäßig hatte ich auch schon die  8 oder 16 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile im Auge.
Wichtig sind viele USB 3.0 und schnellste S-ATA Anschlüsse am Mainboard, da ich etliche TBs immer hin und her kopiere. 
Ich hab nen großen Sennheiser Kopfhörer. Ich glaube, der reicht …
Brauche ich eine Wasserkühlung oder reicht der Thermalright raus? Die HD-7970 hat ja wohl Lüfter on board? Sind die Lüfter (Thermalright & Graka) auch LEISE?
Gehäusemäßig gefällt mir z.B. das Sharkoon T9 Value (oder Tauron oder ähnliches). Passt da alles rein oder ist es zu klein?
Danke und Gruß, Astronom


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

Eine Wasserkühlung brauchst du nicht, der empfohlene Silver Arrow ist stark genug und kühlt auch sehr leise, die restlichen empfohlenen Komponenten auch. Da hat der Maurer gute Arbeit geleistet Klar hat die XFX 7970 Luffis an Board (*diese würde ich auch nehmen, da das Referenzdesign unter Last ziemlich laut ist, über 5Sone*), sind doch nicht zu übersehen Wenn du beim Case noch unschlüssig bist, kannst du auch noch einmal hier reinschaun:


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder
da sollte sich was finden lassen, und du kannst dir genau das rauspicken was dir gefällt und du an Ausstattung brauchst...

Gruß


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Caseking - tolle Seite und hier nicht gesperrt 

Gerade mal "zwischendurch" geschaut und die 2 (black/white) IN WIN Dragon Rider Big Tower sehen schon gut aus. 
Muss vielleicht abends in Ruhe noch mal durchschauen.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Caseking - tolle Seite und hier nicht gesperrt
> 
> Gerade mal "zwischendurch" geschaut und die 2 (black/white) IN WIN Dragon Rider Big Tower sehen schon gut aus.
> Muss vielleicht abends in Ruhe noch mal durchschauen.


Das Case ist eh Geschmacksache... Wenn du Platz suchst/brauchst, ist diese Serie zu empfehlen:


Coolermaster HAF | Geizhals.at Deutschland
diese würden es aber auch "tun":


Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-X01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
der ist auch big und schick:

http://geizhals.at/de/619720

Gruß


----------



## chris-gz (13. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Haf gibts noch welche mit USB 3.0 Frontpanel musst mal schaun.


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

chris-gz schrieb:


> Bei dem Haf gibts noch welche mit USB 3.0 Frontpanel musst mal schaun.


Dieser z.B.:


Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Hm, die Dimensionen des Gerätes sind mir persönlich fast egal.
Alle Festplatten (außer einer meist) laufen extern, damit man sie ausstellen kann. Deswegen sind mir viele, schnelle USB/SATA Anschlüsse sehr wichtig! (Und einige freie Mainboard Steckplätze für Erweiterung oder auf die vom Maurer empfohlene Soundkarte).
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie "groß" die HD-7970 (und das Mainboard) ist, nicht dass ich einen Midi-Tower kaufe, und es passt gar nicht soviel Technik rein ...


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, wie "groß" die HD-7970 (und das Mainboard) ist, nicht dass ich einen Midi-Tower kaufe, und es passt gar nicht soviel Technik rein ...


Da sollte das Sharkoon T28 für deine Ansprüche genügen, die 7970 ist jetzt nicht sooo lang:


XFX Radeon HD 7970 925M Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
laut Geizhals 275mm, das passt im Notfall kann man zudem oft einen Fesplattenkäfig entfernen...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

Das passt locker.  Auch der Thermalright Silver Arrow ist kein Problem.


----------



## Maurer (13. Januar 2012)

Habe mal meinen Post editiert, aber irgendwie ändern sich bei mir die Links alle beim anklicken auf 
	
	



```
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/NaN
```
 :-/


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Maurer,

irgendwie kann ich das geänderte System nicht finden ...


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

Hier ist der Link:



Maurer schrieb:


> so würde ich es dir empfehlen: Astronom-PC | Geizhals.at Deutschland .


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, den habe ich auch gefunden, aber Maurer schreibt, er hätte was abgeändert. Aber die Liste ist die gleiche wie vorher.


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2012)

Nein, jetzt ist ein Board mit internem USB3-Header drin.


----------



## Astronom (13. Januar 2012)

Nu seh ich's auch ...


----------



## Zweiblum (13. Januar 2012)

Hmmm,

ich möchte doch nochmal nen Denkanstoß geben:

Je nachdem, wieviel (d.h. wie oft) Du Videos umrechnest und schneidest, könnte sich der Intel Core i7-3960X evtl. doch lohnen. Der 2600k ist gut (ich hab ihn ja auch genau dafür), aber mit einer guten Videobearbeitungssoftware, die alle Threads nutzt, bist Du mit dem Intel Core i7-3960X erheblich schneller (6 Kerne + HT, macht 12 Threads - eine wahre Kanone. Das möchte ich mal testen dürfen!!).

Wenn die Sache mit den Videos nur ab und an mal ist, dann vergiß meine Bemerkung. 

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## B4C4RD! (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn du platz brauchst & Geld in dem sinne auch keine Rolle spielt dann bitte 


Xilence Interceptor Pro Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Maurer (14. Januar 2012)

Ansonsten wäre ein gutes Gehäuse noch das Coolermaster Cosmos 2 Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland , eines der besten am Markt.


----------



## ersguterjunge (14. Januar 2012)

oder das Corsair 800D Corsair Obsidian Series 800D mit Sichtfenster (CC800DW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## lukyluke (14. Januar 2012)

Maurer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wäre ein gutes Gehäuse noch das Coolermaster Cosmos 2 Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland , eines der besten am Markt.



Ganz genau kann ich auch nur empfehlen! Hammer Teil und hammer viel Platz!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Ich werfe mal das Enermax in die Runde.
Enermax Fulmo GT (ECA1092AG-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich versuche gerade alles zu sortieren, aber es gibt Unklarheiten.

Beim Mainboard heißt es: *Achtung! Zur Nutzung von PCIe 3.0 wird eine Ivy Bridge CPU benötigt! - ist das so oder nur bei diesem Mainboard?*

*und was bedeutet*

1x PCIe 3.0 x16 (*elektrisch* nur x8) ?

Beim Gehäuse kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden.

z.B. beim Lian Li PC-8FIB Midi-Tower - black steht:

USB 3.0 Anbindung: Da es derzeit noch keinen Standard für die interne USB 3.0 Anbindung gibt, werden entsprechende Anschlüsse des I/O-Panels extern angebunden. Hierzu liegt eine PCI-Blende bei, durch deren Öffnung ein Kabel zur Gehäuserückseite geführt wird, wo es an den externen Mainboard-Anschlüssen angebunden wird. Hierzu ist es selbstverständlich notwendig, dass das verwendete Mainboard ebenfalls USB 3.0 unterstützt. Der Anschluss ist zwar auch bei USB 2.0 möglich, bietet dann jedoch nur die reduzierte Bandbreite. ----- Hä????? Kabel an die Rückseite?

Ansonsten ist der Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1) natürlich ein Hammer. Passt aber gar nicht unter meinem Schreibtisch mit 68 cm.
Vielleicht wird's der Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster ... oder doch der NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) ... noch mal überlegen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Sandy hat einen PCIe 2.0 Controller, keinen 3.0 Controller, den wird Ivy haben.

Elektrisch x8 bedeutet, dass der Slot nur mit 8 elektrischen Bahnen angeschlossen ist (unabhängig davon ob es ein x16 Slot ist).

Beim Lian Li musst du die USB 3 Kabel durch das Gehäuse ziehen und hinten anschließen, ist inzwischen nicht mehr zeitgemäß und ein Grund, das Gehäuse nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Das hier könntest Du Dir anschauen, das hat praktischerweise die 2x USB2 und 2x USB3 (intern angeschlossen) Anschlüsse oben statt vorne: Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal was zusammengestellt ...

Wunschliste vom 14.01.2012, 09:43 | Geizhals EU

Könnte man es so machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Kannst du so abgreifen.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus. 

Beim RAM würde ich aber 2x das Kit hier nehmen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Falls mal ein Riegel kaputt geht, kann der Rechner mit 8GB weiter laufen, und Du musst nicht das ganze Quad-Kit einschicken.


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Gut, abgeändert ...

Wie weit lässt sich das Ding ca. OC'en?
Muss man eigentlich über Geizhals bestellen oder geht man ich die einzelnen Shop rein?
Wie "aktualisiere" ich den Preis oder macht Geizhals das automatisch?

So, ich denk' jetzt nochmal etwas drüber nach, ob auch alles stimmt ...


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

geizhals ist nur ein Preisvergleicher, kein Shop.  Du kannst unten rechts auf "Günstigste Anbieter ermitteln klicken", dann kommt eine Auswahl an Shops, bei denen Du bestellen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, wie weit du übertakten kannst, das musst du dann halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

4,5GHz oder mehr sind da sicher drin, wenn Du nicht eine total verkorkste CPU erwischst.


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hab schon PCs zusammengeschraubt (ist schon ne Weile her). die einzige "Angst", die ich habe, ist, der Prozessor auf's Mainboard zu tackern (Wärmeleitpaste erforderlich?) ohne evtl. was zu verbiegen ...


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du Dir ein gutes How-to danebenlegst, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Wärmeleitpaste ist erforderlich, die ist im Lieferumfang des Kühlers dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir immer einen Hammer beiseite legen, falls die CPU doch etwas schwer in den Sockel fällt und du nicht sicher bist, ob sie auch ganz drin ist.


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Gut. Hammer liegt parat ...
Aber mal was anderes 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit für die HD 7970 ???? Wer will die denn noch außer mir? 
Und ich wollte nextes WE daddeln ...  So kann ich ja gar nix bestellen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Januar 2012)

Das mit der 7970 ist normal, wenn du sie vor März haben willst, musst du Glück haben.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2012)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude PS: sehr geile Rechenkiste

Gruß


----------



## Astronom (14. Januar 2012)

Nächste Frage: Das Mainboard wird ja wohl so genau in das Gehäuse passen, dass die Anschlüsse hinten an der richtigen Stelle rausgucken? Also, alles genormt, oder?


----------



## Maurer (14. Januar 2012)

Keine Angst, das ist alles genormt


----------



## Astronom (15. Januar 2012)

So, hab dann bestellt ... 

Hoffentlich kommt auch die HD-7970 zeitnah ... 

Dann wollen wir bald mal sehen, wie toll der Kasten rechnet ... und wehe, wenn nicht ...   ... 

Schon mal DANKE an ALLE für die Tipps und Ratschläge. 

Gruß, Astronom


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2012)

Super  Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wenn Du magst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir bald mal sehen, wie toll der Kasten rechnet ... und wehe, wenn nicht ...   ...


 
Wenn nicht, einfach mal hier nachfragen: 
Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Warum disst ihr beiden eigentlich immer die Computer Bild Leute?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Warum disst ihr beiden eigentlich immer die Computer Bild Leute?


 
Weil wir durch verdeckte Ermittlungen und investigativen Journalismus Erfahrungswerte haben.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte investigativer Journalismus sei die Stärke der Bild?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2012)

Ja, das war schon ein Spaß, damals.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Habt ihr sie “getestet“ oder was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Habt ihr sie “getestet“ oder was?


 
Jop, haben wir mal, war super..


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, haben wir mal, war super..



Hahahah bei was?


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Hahaha, wie geil! 
Hast du den Link dazu noch? Würd mir das gerne mal reinziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Boah ey, weiß ich so nicht mehr, musste mal Softy fragen, vielleicht weiß der das noch.


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2012)

Das war der Thread von quanti und mir : PC für Battlefield 3 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD

Ich war FraggleGobo und quanti war AMD_FAN ​


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

> KONSOLENPORT!!!!!



Selten so gelacht xD


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das war der Thread von quanti und mir : PC für Battlefield 3 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD
> 
> Ich war FraggleGobo und quanti war AMD_FAN



Alter wiiieee geiiiiilll XDDDDD n paar sind ja echt vooollll die nooobs
Und das löscht bei denen keiner? Ich bekomm doch hierfür jetz (schon) 50 Punkte


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Aaahhhh wie geil der meint eine Asus HD6950 DCII sei eine schlechte Karte die sehr heiß wird 

Ich kann nicht mehr 

Ich hab die selbst und auf 850/1300 OC und komme selbst in Burn GPU! nie über 65°C


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Ach, im September war das, ich hab immer in den Sommermonaten geguckt und wusste die User Namen nicht mehr.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Ihr zwei seid echt die Hardwareboliden schlechthin 
Und die Spackos bei der Bild tuen mir echt leid. Und das Ding mit dem 1k Watt Netzteil setzt dem Ganzen ja wohl die Krone auf


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das war der Thread von quanti und mir : PC für Battlefield 3 - Forum - COMPUTER BILD
> 
> Ich war FraggleGobo und quanti war AMD_FAN ​


Hat mir gerade den Tag gerettet "Ey du, isch habe gehört, die Asus DCII is schleschte Graka. Wieso Alder? Na, die brauch 3 Zlots-Kühlung, so heiß wird die"

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

Nee, die meinten dass bei Einigen die Kühler nicht richtig draufsitzen (hab mir alle 8 Seiten gegeben ), was Anfang Septenber tatsächlich gehäuft vorkam, da gab es wohl eine ungenaue Produktionslinie


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Jop, und wie das dann ist im Hardware Markt wird auf Jahre vor den Produkten dieser Marke scharf gewarnt.


----------



## facehugger (15. Januar 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Nee, die meinten dass bei Einigen die Kühler nicht richtig draufsitzen (hab mir alle 8 Seiten gegeben ), was Anfang Septenber tatsächlich gehäuft vorkam, da gab es wohl eine ungenaue Produktionslinie


Aha, gefeixt habe ich trotzdem mehr als genug Ist halt die 1. Adresse für Hilfesuchende...

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Januar 2012)

...die daraufhin mit ihrem gerade erworbenen Halbwissen andere zu belehren versuchen


----------



## Maurer (15. Januar 2012)

@ Softy und quanti: 
Lustige Anhäufung geballtem Unfugs im CBS Forum, aber auch Kinderkacke (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen).
Das Ergebnis kannten wir doch schon alle vorher und aus diesem Grund sind wir ja auch hier. 

Ich schlage back to topic vor


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

Deswegen verweisen wir gerne auf mehrere Punkte hin, wenn User, die sich hier gerade ein System zusammengestellt haben: 


Beim Zusammenbau den Feuerlöscher bereit stellen
Notrufnummern griffbereit halten
Den Organspendeausweiß einstecken
 Nachbarn warnen
Sich von Freunden verabschieden
Nochmals Familienmitglieder kontaktieren
Bei Problemen ans Computer Bild Forum wenden


----------



## Scroll (16. Januar 2012)

das mit dem feuerloscher und notrufnummern muss ich mir merken, das ist echt gut


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich fand das so geil als softy nach xenon gefragt hat XD
Und als die alle gesagt haben xeon geht nur bei server


----------



## Astronom (18. Januar 2012)

So, ein erstes Update!

Monitor gestern schon angekommen. 
Der Tower und die SSD sind heute im Zulauf 

Nur, ich kann noch nix damit machen und wer weiß wann die HD 7970 schließlich kommt ... 

Aber was soll's ...  ... erstmal jeden Tag Geschenke / Pakete auspacken. .... und wie bei Kinderüberraschung gilt auch hier:
"Erstmal gut schütteln, um zu hören, was drin ist, dann auspacken und sich überraschen lassen ... "


----------



## wuestenfux (18. Januar 2012)

Ahhh schütteln bei PC Hardware bitte nicht 

Du bringst doch sonst die ganzen Transistoren und Kondensatoren durch einander.


----------



## facehugger (18. Januar 2012)

wuestenfux schrieb:


> Du bringst doch sonst die ganzen Transistoren und Kondensatoren durch einander.


Und das Silizium tanzt dazu

Gruß


----------



## Maurer (18. Januar 2012)

Viel hilft vielleicht auch beim Schütteln viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Wieso Transistoren? 

Da sind 1,5 Milliarden von solchen elektronischen Röhren drauf, Der Chip ist 1,5km² und hat eine TDP von 12 Millionen Watt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. Januar 2012)

Quanti, ist das deine Schreibtischlampe? 

Ot: Das iPad hat mir grad Schreibtischschlampe vorgeschlagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Meine Schreibtischlampe besteht aus 1000 Glühwürmchen. 
Umweltfreundliches biochemisches Licht, sehr angenehm, halt etwas laut.


----------



## chris-gz (18. Januar 2012)

Gescheite Glaskuppel drüber dann hört man das kaum ^^.


----------



## Astronom (28. Januar 2012)

Update:

So, nachdem ich bei MF gemosert habe, wurden mir heute nach 2 Wochen 7 weitere Teile geliefert. 
3 Teile fehlen immer noch, inkl. der HD 7970, die noch immer ohne Liefertermin ist ...


----------



## facehugger (28. Januar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 3 Teile fehlen immer noch, inkl. der HD 7970, die noch immer ohne Liefertermin ist ...


Ja, das zieht sich ganz schön hin. Kann deinen Ärger nachvollziehn Es sieht auf deutsch sch... aus:


XFX Radeon HD 7970 925M Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDFC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## Astronom (31. Januar 2012)

Leute, der Rechner läuft!!!!!!!!!!

... nun ja, besser gesagt, ich komm ins Bios. Alle vorhandenen Teile zusammengeschraubt (Es fehlen HD 7970, Soundkarte & LiteOn LW) und es scheint alles zu laufen.
Ins Bios komme ich. Booten kann ich nicht, da ich kein optisches Laufwerk dran habe (Mein defekter Rechner ist seit 3 langen Wochen bei Acer zur Reparatur, sonst hätte ich natürlich ein "Ersatz LW) (aber MF hat gestern das LiteOn in die Post gegeben, müsste also heute oder morgen ankommen.) .

Hier nochmal ein paar Fragen:
Wie stark muss ich die Einstellschraube beim CPU-Kühler festziehen (CPU-Temp laut Bios 32 Grad)?
Was muss ich vorab im Bios ändern oder könnte ich gleich auf die SSD Windows 7 installieren?
Kann ich ohne Grafikkarte und Soundkarte (sind ja "on board") Windows installieren und später die Karten einfach einstecken oder besser warten bis alles geliefert wurde?
Was muss ich noch beachten oder einfach Windows 7 drauf und los? 

Gruß,
Astronom


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Klingt super 

Der CPU Kühler muss schon fest sitzen, daher die Schraube mit Gefühl bis zum Ende anziehen.

Vor der Windows Installation solltest Du im BIOS den Storage Mode von IDE auf AHCI umstellen, sonst murr Du erstmal nix im BIOS machen.

Du kannst die Grafikkarte dann später dazustecken und den Treiber installieren, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Astronom (31. Januar 2012)

Da gibt es einen Beitrag über das gleiche Mainboard:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...n-ssd-asrock-z68-extreme4-gen3-intel-z68.html

Das Brett hat doch 4 x Sata3 intern, oder?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

Das Board hat 2x SATA3 (im Chipsatz integriert), und 2x SATA3 über einen Host Controller (Marvell). Die SSD sollte auf jeden Fall an den Intel SATA3-Port.


----------



## Astronom (31. Januar 2012)

Ach so! Gut, dann muss ich heute die Anschlüsse nochmals nachprüfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

Wenn du nur wenige Sata Geräte hast, klemm sie alle beim Chipsatz an und deaktiviere den Marvell Controller im Bios.


----------



## Astronom (31. Januar 2012)

Wenige Sata-Geräte? Ich habe 50 Festplatten, davon sind 47 S-ata.... Gut, keine Sorge, die laufen alle extern ...

Im PC selbst verbleiben die SSD, eine Sata-"Daten"-Festplatte (vielleicht auch zwei) und das Lite-On, also intern recht ü-bär-sichtlich


----------



## Astronom (1. Februar 2012)

So, Windows 7 ist drauf (Graka & Sound fehlen nach wie vor).


Hier erstmal ein Benchmark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind die Werte jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

Die Werte sind OK.


----------



## Astronom (6. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

die erste Woche mit dem noch nicht fertigen Rechner ist vergangen (Graka & Soundkarte fehlen immer noch). Der Rechner ist superschnell und viele Prozesse, die sich früher gegenseitig ausgebremst haben (lag auch an "nur" 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher), laufen flüssig und extrem schnell (Und mit OC'en hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäfigt). Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Allerdings das Kopieren mit USB 3.0 hat bisher nicht funktioniert. Diverse Versuche sind abgebrochen. Woran kann das liegen? Muss ich noch was einstellen?
Die SSD ist natürlich am Intel-SATA-3 Port.
Aber scheinbar sind nur der hintere SATA-3 Ausgang sowie der interne Marwell-SATA3-Port Multiport fähig, damit ich meine 2 Festplatten-Tower-Wechselgehäuse anschließen kann. Bei den anderen Ports hat das Multiport nicht geklappt (oder ich hab noch was falsch gemacht). Somit müssen diese Verbindungen so bleiben, wie sie nun sind. Allerdings habe ich gemerkt, dass meine Festplattengehäuse "nur" SATA-2 mit 3 GB übertragen. Gibt es eigentlich Geräte, die durch Ihre externe Schnittstelle Sata-3 mit 6 Gbit zulassen, um die Kopiergeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen oder was ich hier noch machen?

Gruß
Astronom


----------



## Astronom (24. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

gestern war es soweit. Das letzte Paket traf endlich ein. Die Sound- und die Grafikkarte. Damit ist nun alles komplett!!!   
Habe es gestern abend noch geschafft, alles in den Rechner einzubauen. Den 27" Monitor mit 2560 x 1440 an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen ... läuft. 

Bisher habe ich gestern nur wenig testen können, werde übers Wochenende weiter machen. 

Allerdings, da mein defekter Acer (war mal anderes Thema hier) vor 3 Tagen nach 6 Wochen (wohl genauso defekt (???)) wiederkam, habe ich nun auf 2 PC gestern noch Crysis 2 installiert. Das Spiel läuft auf beiden ohne Probleme, allerdings nur so lange bis ich einen Spielstand laden muss, d.h. ich muss jedesmal das Spiel von vorne beginnen. Da es nun auf 2 PCs das gleiche Problem gibt, frage ich mich, ob es nicht eher ein Problem dieses Spieles ist. Wenn man googelt, scheinen viele Leute das gleiche Problem zu haben. Liegt es also am Spiel? Liegt es an den Grafikeinstellungen bzw. muss man die Grafikeinstellungen für Crysis 2 extra anpassen? Eigentlich kann es doch nicht sein, denn mein neuer PC hat ja nun wirklich genug Power. Werde am WE nochmal andere Spiele installieren, hoffentlich gibt es dort keine "Freezes".
Mit dem Kopier-Problem bin ich ebenfalls noch nicht weiter ...
Hat jemand noch ne Idee?

Gruß, Astronom


----------



## lukyluke (24. Februar 2012)

Astronom schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> die erste Woche mit dem noch nicht fertigen Rechner ist vergangen (Graka & Soundkarte fehlen immer noch). Der Rechner ist superschnell und viele Prozesse, die sich früher gegenseitig ausgebremst haben (lag auch an "nur" 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher), laufen flüssig und extrem schnell (Und mit OC'en hab ich mich noch gar nicht beschäfigt). Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht musst du noch die Treiber für den USB 3.0 Controller installieren und so weit ich weiß gibt es noch kein eSata mit 6GB/s.
[edit]: doch gibt es bei dem x79chipsatz. Gerade auf der Asus Seite gesehen


----------



## Astronom (29. Februar 2012)

So, jetzt nochmal den neusten Patch bei Crysis II installiert, nun läuft alles.
Alles auf Ultra gesetzt, Auflösung bei 2560 x 1440, das Spiel läuft superflüssig! Alles bestens
Auch unter Last bleibt der Rechner sehr leise, nur ein monotones sehr leises Lüftergeräusch ist zu hören, was aber nicht weiter stört.
Also, alles läuft - alles bestens. Super Kiste! Danke für alle Tipps!!!

Das USB 3 Problem besteht noch. Und natürlich, die USB-3.0-Treiber sind gleich mit installiert worden. Hatte nun eine größere Kopier-aktion, allerdings erstmal bewusst ohne USB 3.0 sondern mit SATA.
Ich glaube, dass hiermit "Zitat: doch gibt es bei dem x79chipsatz. Gerade auf der Asus Seite gesehen" doch das Mainboard gemeint ist, allerdings hat mein Mainboard auch SATA III. Es ging ja um die externen Gehäuse, die meistens intern SATA III haben, aber extern wohl nur SATA II weitergeben. Ich dachte nur, dass die Kopiergeschwindigkeit höher wäre, wenn auch die externen Geräte SATA III weitergeben würden. Beim jetzten Kopieren habe ich keinerlei/nur wenige Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede feststellen können.

Meinen Acer habe ich übrigens wieder zur Reparatur zurückgesendet. Vielleicht schafft Acer es ja beim 2. Versuch, der erste hat 6 Woche gedauert... Aber ist ja jetzt nicht mehr ganz so wichtig! 
Hauptsache die neue Kiste läuft super! Ich freue mich jeden Tag beim Einschalten darüber ... 
Und ich habe ja noch nicht mal alles ausprobiert wie bzw. OC. Aber das kommt auch alles noch ...

Gruß, Astronom


----------



## Astronom (30. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß gar nicht, wie und wo ich anfangen soll.
Mit der Zusammenstellung und dem PC bin ich voll zu zufrieden. Alles läuft – bis gestern.

Seit gestern ist ein Arbeiten am PC nicht mehr möglich. 2 Monate lief der PC einwandfrei.
Gestern stürzte das Gerät während des Betriebes ab (beim HD-Video).
Beim Wiederanstellen blieb der Bildschirm zunächst schwarz. Im abges. Modus das System von vor 2 Tagen wiederhergestellt.
Den neusten HD7970 Treiber installiert.
Ergebnis: Der Grafiktreiber stürzt regelmäßig ab, schon nach kurzer Zeit, das Bild flackert, fällt dann wie beim HD-Video aus.
Hat, so denke ich, nicht mit Hitze zu tun. Ohnehin habe ich genug Lüfter in dem CM. Unter Last in Spielen alles kein Problem gewesen.

Erstaunlicherweise ist es nun das gleiche Problem wie bei meinem defekten (und nun aber reparierten Acer). Dort stürzte der Grafiktreiber immer ab und stelle sich wieder her. Bei HDs der gleiche Absturz wie nun auch.
Der Acer war zur Reparatur. Es wurde die Grafikkarte HD 5970 getauscht, allerdings war das Problem anschließend nicht gelöst. Ein zweiter Reparaturversuch seitens Acer hat funktioniert. Hier wurde das Mainboard getauscht.

Ist also die Grafikkarte (nach 1 Monat) oder das Mainboard (nach 2 Monaten) schon defekt??????????
Beim Acer war es scheinbar das Mainboard.

Ich habe gestern 10-15 Abstürze. Erstaunlicherweise konnte ich anschließend wieder eine Stunde fehlerfrei arbeiten, ging ins Bett, fuhr den PC heute früh hoch, nach 1 Minute wieder Absturz. Insgesamt drei Versuche. Alles Abstürze.

Habe der Port gewechselt, von DVI auf HDMI. Gleiches Problem.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen????????
Bin langsam verzweifelt, weil ich das Problem auf dem Acer schon hatte.
Ist es die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard? Wie reklamiere ich das, weil das ja alles Einzelteile sind.

Wer hat eine Lösung??? HILFE! 

Gruß, Astronom


----------



## Softy (30. März 2012)

Hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen da?

Ansonsten würde ich erstmal den RAM mit memtest 86+ testen (am besten jeden Riegel einzeln und mind. ein paar Stunden lang. Wenn da keine Fehler auftreten, auch mal alle Riegel zusammen testen).

--> Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

Bist du denn sicher das es der TReiber ist? Kommt da eine Meldung wo das steht?
Könnte ja auch der Ram sein oder was anderes.

Wie sehen denn die Temperaturen aus? Schon mal ausgelesen?


----------



## Astronom (30. März 2012)

Nein, es ist natürlich nicht der Grafiktreiber. Der ist mit Catalyst 12.3 von gestern von wirklich auf dem neusten Stand.
Nur der Grafiktreiber stürzt ab, was aber an dem Treiber selbst nicht liegt. Es kommt unten rechts die Meldung "Ihr Treiber reagiert nicht und musste wiederhergestellt werden". Genau wie bei meinem Acer. Allerdings kommt es jetzt hier sehr schnell dazu, dass nach den Meldungen das Bild komplett weg ist. Dann hilf nur die Reset-Taste.

Natürlich kann ich auch den Speicher heute abend testen, allerdings ich komme kaum ran (sitzen hinter dem CPU-Lüfter) und zusätzlich, sollte es nicht der Fehler sein, dann läuft das System nicht lange genug, um das Programm zu laden und dann mehrere Stunden laufen zu lassen.

Vielleicht sollte ich die Grafikkarte nochmals rausziehen und neu reinstecken?

Wenn ich mich jetzt so recht erinnere, es gab - sehr selten - ich möchte es Mikroruckler/Microzucker nennen. Also, das Bild hat EINMAL kurz gezuckt (im Unter-Sekunden-Bereich) - minimal - im Normalbetrieb. Es war kaum zu sehen, es gab keinerlei Fehler oder Ausfälle, nichts. Alle Programme liefen weiter. Der "Zucker" kam auch nach Stunden nicht wieder. In Abständen von jeweils mehreren Tagen gab es EINEN Fall. Jetzt im Rückblick sieht es so aus, dass hier vielleicht etwas begonnen ist, was sich nun zu einem Defekt entwickelt hat. Vielleicht hatte das aber auch nichts zu sagen. Mein Vermutung ist aber Grafikkarte oder Mainboard oder das Zusammenspiel als defekt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich nun weiter vorgehen soll. Doch zuerst versuchen, den RAM zu testen? Welche Möglichkeit bleibt sonst, außer neues Mainboard kaufen bzw. das alte Board zu reklamieren.
Das Reklamieren kann ja ewig dauern und wer weiß, ob es dann nicht heißt: ist von das Board, ist ja Grafikkarte. Ich verstehe nur nicht, dass es das gleiche Problem wie beim Acer ist. Sind denn die heutigen Mainboards so anfällig? Ich versteh' das nicht ...


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

Versuch erstmal eine andere Grafikkarte zu besorgen. Damit du die ausschließen kannst. Von nen Kumpel oder so. Irgendeine Karte.


----------



## Astronom (1. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß nicht weiter ...

Memtest habe ich probiert, aber kriege ich nicht zum Laufen mit Bootdiskette. Er sagt immer ungültiges System. Ein anderes Programm, auch "Memtest" (oder andere Version?) unter Windows zeigte keine Fehler an.

Natürlich habe ich eine andere Grafikkarte. Die HD 5970 aus dem Acer. Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht, weil der Acer endlich fehlerlos lief ...
Beide Grafikkarten getauscht, der Acer mit der HD 7970 lief auch ohne Fehler. Der neue PC mit der HD 5970 auch sofort mit den gleichen Abstürzen.
Beide Grafikkarten wieder zurück getauscht. Nun habe ich das Problem wieder auf BEIDEN Rechnern. Auf dem Acer wie auf dem neuen PC Abstürze des Grafiktreibers. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
Habe noch mal die Karten rausgezogen. Beim neuen PC sind 2 interen Festplatten (nur die SSD gelassen) entfernt. Jetzt habe ich keine massiven Abstürze mehr, wie am Donnerstag abend.
Heute ist der PC seit 8 Stunden an. Heute morgen gab es 3 Abstürze. Jetzt läuft es zwar stabil, aber er nächste Absturz kommt bestimmt... 

Wer hat noch einen Rat?


----------



## Astronom (2. April 2012)

Hat denn niemand ähnliche Probleme gehabt?


----------



## X2theZ (2. April 2012)

versuch doch mal den support-chat des graka-herstellers Support
vielleicht kennen die sich aus.
leider kenn ich mich weder mit amd noch technisch genug aus, um dir helfen zu können.
aber ich finde, keine frage sollte unbeantwortet bleiben. hoffentlich kannst du das problem noch lösen.


----------



## Astronom (3. April 2012)

Es gibt 2 Neuigkeiten.

1.) Seit Sonntag Mittag läuft der PC OHNE Absturz. Ich habe ganz normal gearbeitet, Festplatten kopiert, gespielt, etc ... Allerdings ich boote den Rechner nicht, weil er gerade so schön läuft. Natürlich ist das Dauerhaft keine Lösung.

2.) in einem anderen Board steht genau der gleiche Fehler. Hier wird ein Fehler durch Java vermutet. Ich aktualisiere Java eigentlich immer. Java 6 U 30 ist glaube ich aktuell. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass Helium Music Manager Java x86 und x64 benötigt, da es sonst abstürzt. Kann hier der Konflikt liegen???



Hier mal ein Auszug:

Java lässt Grafiktreiber abstürzen - Forums - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Ich hab hier ein interessantes Problem. Der Treiber einer XFX Radeon HD 5770 XXX stürzt unter Windows 7 x64 bei Java-Programmen regelmäßig ab. Hier zwei Beispiele:


Das Programmiertool für das Arduino-Microcontrollerboard stürzt ab. Wenn man beispielsweise hier aufs "File"-Menü klickt fährt statt dem Menü eine schwarze Box herunter. Erst wenn man über die Einträge fährt, werden sie sichtbar. Wenn man 4-5 Einträge aufgedeckt hat stürzt der Grafiktreiber ab. (Java)
In Minecraft lassen sich keine Texturepacks verwenden. Wenn man eines auswählt -> Crash. (Java)

Was ich gerade noch entdeckt habe: Ich kann nicht mal in der Systemsteuerung das Java Control Panel richtig benutzen.
Aero abdrehen hats leider nicht gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn der Treiber abstürzt passiert folgendes: Zuerst hängt das Programm, das den Fehler verursacht, danach die Maus, dann der Ton. Jetzt wird der Bildschirm schwarz und Windows meldet sich mit dieser Meldung wieder.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm...die Registryeinträge scheints in Win 7 gar nicht mehr zu geben.
Aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch schon an einen Hardwaredefekt gedacht, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass es doch bloß an Java liegt, da es ja sogar bei so einfachen Dingen wie Programmen mit drei Knöpfen auftritt aber in einer normalen Win32 .exe eben gar nicht. Nicht mal unter hardwarelastingen Spielen.
Die XFX Radeon HD 5770 XXX ist werksübertaktet und der Kühler erfahrungsgemäßg Werkscrap. Bei einem Bekannten hab ich vor ein paar Wochen den Kühler der gleichen Karte abgeschraubt und geputzt, weil er sich wegen der Temperatur beschwert hat. Damals hab ich noch gesagt "Ich frag mich warum das bei dir so schlecht ist. Bei mir gehts doch wunderbar".
Tjo, jetzt sollt ich wohl besser mal meinen Kühler putzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Die GPU Temperatur liegt jetzt bei 60°C im Idle, was mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht schreckt...naja. Ich kann mir denken, dass die Karte schon den ein oder anderen Schaden davon getragen haben könnte.


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

Aktuell ist Java 7 Update 3: Java Runtime Environment (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Ich installiere immer das All in One Runtimes (64 Bit) Paket, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Astronom (3. April 2012)

Gut. Danke Softy. Dann werde ich das heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht liegt hier der Konflikt.


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen 

Ich habe nicht so den Plan mit dem ganzen Runtimes-Quark, aber ich mache es immer so, dass ich unter "Programme und Funktionen" die ganzen Runtime Sachen und Microsoft Visual C++ 2005, 2008 und 2010 und so deinstalliere, und dann die All in One Runtimes installiere. Keine Ahnung, ob das so empfehlenswert ist, aber so hatte ich wie gesagt noch nie ein Problem damit


----------



## Astronom (4. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein Zwischenbericht. Habe gestern Java entfernt und das vorgeschlagene "All in one Runtimes" installiert. Anschließend den Rechner gebootet. Den ganzen Abend keine Fehler - hoffentlich bleibt es so. Boah, die ganze Aufregung nur wegen Java ... und wenn ich an meinen Acer denke - dort werde ich heute dasselbe Paket draufspielen - war der vielleicht gar nicht kaputt. Gut, immerhin sind dort jetzt Graka und Mainboard neu ... 
Mal sehen, ob jetzt noch Abstürze kommen oder es das war ... das alles nur wegen Java ... weiß nicht, ob ich mich ärgern, weinen oder lachen soll ...  ... ...  ... ...


----------



## Astronom (25. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

war über 2 Wochen in Urlaub und muss nun nochmals auch die Rechnerabstürze zurückkommen.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass es weitere PC-Abstürzte, auch mit Bluescreen gibt.

Es ist so, ich kann teilweise tagelang ohne Probleme Arbeiten, Spielen, etc., ohne, dass es den kleinsten Absturz gibt.
Und dann kommt es urplötzlich zu den besagten Grafikabstürzen. Meistens ist der Bildschirm in einer Farbe oder mehrfarbig gestreift.
Entweder stürzt der PC ab per Blue Screen oder (teilweise durch Drücken der Tastatur) der Windows-Desktop wird doch wieder angezeigt unter lauten „Piep Pieep Pieeeep“ Piepen, anschließend kommt die Meldung Grafiktreiber erfolgreich wiederhergestellt.

Das Problem ist, dass nun diverse Abstürze folgen. Egal, wie lange ich den PC auslasse. Vor einigen Tagen stürzte der PC ca. 10 Mal hintereinander ab, schon der Windows-Start-Schirm zur Passworteingabe war nicht korrekt zu sehen.
Danach hing das Bios!
Danach lief der PC 2 Tage Fehlerfrei.

Jetzt mein Verdacht: Kann es mit dem Bios zusammenhängen?
Sind ggf. Einstellungen falsch?
Muss ich das BIOS updaten?
Wie ermittel ich welches Bios ich habe und wo ich das korrekte Bios für mein Board finde?
Was muss ich beim Updaten beachten?

Ich werde zunächst weiter beobachten, ob der Fehler verschwindet, wenn das Bios hängt.

Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge, welches der Fehler sein könnte?

Gruß, Astronom.


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

Tja, Schade, dass niemand eine Lösung, Tipp oder eine Idee hat ...

Konnte die ganze Woche problemlos arbeiten, bis heute wieder Grafikkartentreiberabstürze und Blue Screens kamen... Gerade hing das Bios, nun sollte es wieder eine Weile gehen ...

Im Bios stehen die Speicherchips auf Auto mit 1,5 V. Kann man problemlos die Voltzahl z.B. auf 1,4 V ändern? Vielleicht hilft das, weil ich ja die 1600er habe, anstelle der 1333er.

Gruß, Astronom


----------



## coroc (29. April 2012)

Eigentlich sind 1,5V fürn RAM ok


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD). Hast Du schon mal eine andere Grafikkarte getestet?


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

Softy: Ja, und zwar die HD 5970 aus dem Acer mit dem selben Problem. Die HD 5970 wurde auch von Acer getauscht und ist neu. Es gibt die gleichen Abstürze ...


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Du könntest mal das BIOS updaten (auf Version 1.20). Sonst sieht es gut aus.

Ich würde als nächstes mal Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase laufen lassen. Am besten jeden Riegel einzeln, und dann auch alle Riegel zusammen testen, jeweils mind. ein paar Stunden lang.

Manchmal hilft es bei RAM-Vollbestückung auch, die RAM Spannung etwas zu erhöhen. Bis 1,575 Volt wäre da der sichere Bereich.

Tritt das Problem auch mit nur 2 Riegeln auf?


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

Softy, wo erhalte ich das richtige Bios für mein Board?


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Auf der Asrock Homepage: ASRock > Products > Motherboard > Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 > Download


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

OK, ich probiere das mal mit dem Bios. Wenn ich mich die Tage nicht melde, dann hat es nicht geklappt ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. April 2012)

bei diesen Butget kannste den i7 3960X nehmen.


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> bei diesen Butget kannste den i7 3960X nehmen.



 Er hat den Rechner schon längst


----------



## Astronom (29. April 2012)

Softy, Bios erfolgreich upgedated. Puuuuuh. Hat alles geklappt. 
Nu bin ich gespannt, ob das vielleicht schon geholfen hat. Zurzeit läuft ja wieder alles ...


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

So, bislang gab es keine neuen Fehlermeldungen seit dem BIOS-Update, aber ich denke, man muss jetzt mindestens eine Woche warten.

Treten wieder Fehlermeldungen auf, dann kümmere ich mich als Erstes nochmals um die Speicherchips. Letztes Mal hat das mit dem Memtest unter DOS bzw. beim Booten nicht geklappt.
Das System sagte z.B. ungültiges System und das Programm lief nicht. Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Übrigens Softy, der Link von gestern führt auch zu einer Liste mit Speicherchips, welche kompatibel mit dem MB sind. Die Corsair 1600er mit 4 GB Speicher stehen nicht drauf. Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> bei diesen Butget kannste den i7 3960X nehmen.


 
Der lohnt aber einfach nicht weil der nur 1% schneller ist als der 3930k der nur halb soviel kostet. 



Astronom schrieb:


> Übrigens Softy, der Link von gestern führt auch zu einer Liste mit Speicherchips, welche kompatibel mit dem MB sind. Die Corsair 1600er mit 4 GB Speicher stehen nicht drauf. Vielleicht liegt hier das Problem?



Aktiviere einfach XMP. Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

Hm, habe hier noch was interessantes gefunden. Zwar ein anderes MBoard, aber ähnliche Probleme!
Immerhin mein Bios ist nun schon auf 1,2 erneutert worden. Bin gespannt, ob noch Fehler kommen.
Ob XMP im Bios aktiviert ist, kontrolliere ich auch nochmals.


Z68X-UD3H-B3 und Corsair Vengeance - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum

*AW: Z68X-UD3H-B3 und Corsair Vengeance* 
also habe jetzt seit ca einer woche oder so keine probleme mehr gehabt.

habe das bios auf f12 geflasht aber dummerweise direkt danach 2 riegel raus genommen, die vorher mit f11 instabil liefen.
also entweder waren die zwei riegel bzw einer davon im eimer, oder f12 hat da irgendwas gefixt.
fest steht, memtest erkennt keinen fehlerhaften speicher würde ich sagen.

lg, hoffe das hilft hier noch manch suchenden weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. April 2012)

Von mir geklaut!!!


----------



## ich111 (30. April 2012)

Schaut ja dann gut aus

OT: Wenn wir schon beim Klauen sind: Softy ich klau dir deinen HDD-Entkoppler   Du hast doch kein Patent drauf


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

@Redbull
Gaaaaar nich  Den habe ich schon länger als Du hier angemeldet bist 

@ich111
Noch habe ich kein Patent drauf, also trenn Deine Armani Shorts auf und dann ist Bastelstunde angesagt 

(Die Idee ist gar nicht von mir, das ist alles nur geklaut )


----------



## ich111 (30. April 2012)

@Softy
Ich wandle es aber ein wenig ab: Ich verwende 7mm breites Gummiband (toller rotfarbener Haushaltsgummi) und zudem wird die Festplatte im HDD-schacht montiert (durch den Rahmen zum einschieben habe ich 0,5mm Spiel), da ich meine Kabelverlegung nicht verwerfen und ein zweites Sata-Stromkabel legen möchte


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert, eine 3,5" HDD in einem 3,5" Schacht zu entkoppeln  Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg  Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir ja (auf der Pinnwand oder per PN) Bescheid sagen, ob es geklappt hat. Fotos wären auch prima


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Einfach den Rechner innen mit Bauschaum ausfüllen. Dann klappert garantiert nichts mehr.


----------



## ich111 (30. April 2012)

Wenn ich zu viel Geld hätte würde ich es mal testen und ein paar Bilder schicken

Habe es bereits mit den 1mm breiten Gummibändern getestet: Funktioniert 

Wenn ich es finial verbaue folgen bilder


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

Tja, nun habe ich seit eben doch wieder Grafiktreiberabstürze! (Noch keinen BS)
XMP 1.2 ist aktiviert. 
Soll ich die 1.5 Volt der Speicherriegel mal erhöhen?


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Ich würde entweder den RAM mit memtest86+ prüfen (Riegel einzeln und zusammen), oder die RAM Spannung etwas  erhöhen.


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

So, hab meine Spannung erhöht. Also, die von den Speicherriegeln. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

Ne Stunde Crysis 2 gedaddelt. Alles super. Habe Hoffnung, dass es das nun gewesen sein könnte ... 
Werde den PC im Auge behalten ...


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

Auf wieviel hast Du erhöht?


----------



## Astronom (30. April 2012)

Auf 1,575 V


----------



## Softy (30. April 2012)

WASSSSSSS???!!!!!!!!








(Kleiner Scherz )


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter …
Gestern lief dann alles. Einige Stunden auch gedaddelt. Kein Problem.
Heute früh beim Kaltstart sofort der Startbildschirm verschmiert. Ausgemacht. Danach während einer Stunde zwar kein BS, aber ca. 10 bis 15 Grafikabstürze. Einmal hat sich das Bild nicht wiederhergestellt und ich musste ausmachen.

Man kann so mit dem Gerät nicht arbeiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HILFEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Softy, Läuft Memtest86 nur unter DOS beim Booten? Ich hab das Programm vor einiger Zeit nicht zum Laufen bekommen. Auch wenn da was von Bootdiskette steht, es klappte bei mir nicht … Was muss ich tun?

Verzweifelte Grüße, Astronom


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die Version für den USB-Stick benutzen: Memtest86+ Download - ComputerBase

Vorher musst Du den Stick bootfähig machen: PC-Leicht.com: USB-Stick bootfähig machen


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Aha, das Ding war wohl nicht bootfähig ... Danke.

Ich hab zwar ein Diskettenlaufwerk mit Disketten, aber das läuft auch per USB-Anschluss. Kann ich auch gleich den Stick nehmen. Ist einfacher.

Gut, dann habe ich heute Abend wieder was zu basteln, obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass das nun zu was führt .... und was mache ich dann ???? Ebay?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nach wie vor die Grafikkarte im Verdacht  Du könntest die testweise auch mal etwas runtertakten, z.B. mit dem MSI Aftburner.

Anonsten frag mal Simpel1970 hier im Forum, das ist unser BSOD-Spezialist


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

BSOD? Was'N'Das?

Also, es müsste ja ein supergroßer Zufall sein, dass die Grafikkarte HD 5970 von meinem Acer defekt ist, die getausche neue Ersatzkarte auch und die neue HD7970 auch. 3 defekte Grafikkarten mit dem gleichen Problem?!?

Übrigens habe ich eben folgendes gefunden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-praxisprobleme/211644-amd-treiberproblem.html

mit dem Link zu AMD:

How to troubleshoot

Vielleicht teste ich hier auch nochmal einiges durch! 
Vielleicht ist durch DirektX was durcheinandergekommen?
Ich frage mich sowieso: Der PC wurde ja nun nach und nach zusammengeschraubt, da die Teile fehlten.
Der Fehler kam das erste Mal nach einiger Zeit der Betriebs, in der ich eigentlich nichts Neues installiert hatte. 
Vielleicht aber ein Spiel mit DirectX? Muss bei der Installation von Spielen Diect X9 mitinstalliert werden, ich dachte es sei schon Win7 alles dabei (DX11)?


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

BSOD = Blue Screen of Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Hier gibt es das aktuellste DX9 zum download: DirectX - Download - CHIP Online

Achso, bei 3 Grafikkarten ist das dann eher unwahrscheinlich. Hast Du Windows 7 schon mal neu installiert?

Treiber und BIOS und Windows Update ist alles aktuell? Ich würde außerdem mal eine BIOS-Reset machen.


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, den Acer. Dutzende Male bestimmt. Da der Fehler nicht sofort kommt, installiert man doch irgendwann alle seine Programme wieder und Zack, da ist der Fehler irgendwann wieder.
Bios ist ja nun neu, die Treiber eigentlich auch alle. BIOS Reset ist auch gerade erfolgt.
Vielleicht muss ich den Cooler Master PC dann doch mal löschen und neu starten, gleich mit allen neuen Updates. Will nur nicht zu oft installieren wegen der SSD.

Aber vorher teste ich den noch Speicher und prüfe das Troubleshoot von AMD. Und frage auch mal Simpel1970.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Will nur nicht zu oft installieren wegen der SSD.



Deswegen musst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Es stimmt zwar, dass der Schreib/Löschzyklus bei SSD's begrenzt ist, aber auf eine 128GB SSD können locker ein paar Hundert Terabyte geschrieben werden, bevor die SSD die Grätsche macht. Außerdem sorgt der Controller dafür, dass die Zellen gleichmäßig oft beschrieben werden, und es gibt "Reservespeicher" auf der SSD.

Da ist es sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass die SSD auf Grund eines anderen Defekts stirbt. Totschreiben kannst Du die so gut wie nicht


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die 512er!!!
Aber gerade die Abstürze (BS!) sorgen mich bezüglich der Lebensdauer ...


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Mein Rechner ist schon hundert mal beim Benchen abgestürzt (), und die SSD lebt immer noch 

Aber erst mal eins nach dem anderen. Tauchen auch Bluescreens auf? Oder ist das immer nur die "Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergstellt"-Meldung?


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Also, es kommt immer das Erfrieren des Bildschirms als Vorgang, der zu 95% die Meldung: "Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergstellt" hervorbringt:

- Manchmal stellt sich das System sofort wieder her.

- Manchmal dauert es länger - dann versuche ich durch z.B. Tastendrücken (Windows-Taste) oder das Einschalten bzw. Ausschalten von Externen Festplatten neue Befehle zu geben, die dann angezeigt werden sollen, was in der Regel klappt.

- In ganz wenigen Fällen bleibt der Bildschirm so, wie er ist, man kann nur ausstellen.

- In ganz wenigen Fällen kommt ein Bluescreen.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Dann könntest Du mal in den Ordner C:\Windows\Minidump schauen, ob eine Minidump Datei geschrieben wurde.

Falls nicht: Windows 7 (Bei Debuginformation: "Kleines Speicherabbild" auswählen)

Falls da Dateien drin sind, kannst Du die z.B. mit BlueScreenView - Download - CHIP Online auswerten, und das Ergebnis hier posten.


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Ok, das klingt gut. Mach ich heute als Erstes, wenn ich zu Hause bin.

Leider kommt nämlich der Bluescreen so überraschend und ist dann so schnell wieder weg, dass ich nicht weiß worum es ging.

Einmal stürzte die Virtual.sys (glaube ich) ab, welches von Lucidlogix ist. Das wurde benutzt, als ich auf die HD7970 wartete und den On-Board-Grafik-Chip verwendete.
Programm wurde dann deinstalliert -> Problem blieb -> kann also nicht der Verursacher gewesen sein.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Leider kommt nämlich der Bluescreen so überraschend und ist dann so schnell wieder weg, dass ich nicht weiß worum es ging.



Dann müsstest Du, wie oben beschrieben, erstmal den Neustart im Fehlerfall deaktivieren.


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Sorry, wie mache ich das genau?
Im Bios sicherlich ...


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Nein, das geht unter  Windows:



Softy schrieb:


> Falls nicht: Windows 7 (Bei Debuginformation: "*Kleines Speicherabbild*" auswählen)


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Ok, Danke. Hatte nicht auf "Windows 7" geklickt. Mache ich heute sofort.


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

So, hier BSV von meinem Minidump-Ordner. Was sagt uns das nun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (2. Mai 2012)

Das sagt uns, dass Du das mal Simpel1970 zeigen solltest.


----------



## Astronom (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, dem hab ich schon vorhin ne PN mit Link auf diesen Beitrag gesendet ...


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2012)

Den Bluescreenview Screenshot hätte ich gerne noch einmal, jedoch so, dass die Zahlen in den Parametern komplett lesbar sind.

Mein erster Gedanke war die Grafikkarte (habe den Thread von hinten angefangen )).
Der zweite Gedanke war dann (da bereits zwei Karten getestet wurden und diese auf dem alten PC einwandfrei laufen!?) die Vollbestückung der RAM und/oder Bios-Einstellungen.

Allerdings wird das Ganze recht verzwickt, wenn das System stundenlang problemlos läuft und plötzlich Abstürzen auftreten (ohne dass es Temperaturprobleme zu geben scheint).

Was du aber auf jeden Fall erst einmal probieren solltest, ist das System nur mit zwei RAM Riegeln laufen zu lassen. Teste dabei jedes Kit einzeln. 
...und den Bluescreenview Screenshot noch machen 

Besteht denn das USB3 Problem noch?


----------



## Astronom (3. Mai 2012)

Tja USB3, Treiber wurde zu Beginn von der Disk installiert. Keine Probleme im Gerätemanager. Vor einigen Tag plötzlich Aufrufezeichen im Gerätemanger (Keine Ahnung warum und wie lange schon). Treiber nochmals installiert. Im Gerätemanager alles OK. Ich kopiere zurzeit alles über SATA und habe USB3 vernachlässigt. Muss ich neu testen.

Gestern. Erst 30 Minuten lang nur Abstürze. Neustart. Danach 2-3 Stunden Crysis gedaddelt mit 2560 x 1600 auf ULTRA. Alles Bestens. In HD-Videos kurz reingeschaut. Bestens. 2 Stunden kopiert. Bestens. Über Nacht kopiert. Bestens. Ich versteh' es nicht ... Mal sehen, was heute ist. 

Nun, das Problem ist ja, der Acer Rechner hat die gleichen Abstürze, der eigentliche Grund, warum ich einen neuen PC wollte. Die alte HD 5950 hatte das mit den Grafiktreiberabstürzen (von Anfang an), die im Januar neu getauschte HD 5950 hat das und die HD 7970 HD auch. Alle drei Karten werden nicht den selben Fehler haben. Beim Acer wurde auch das Mainboard getauscht.

Es ist mir absolut rätselhaft ... 

Die BlueScreenShots kommen gleich, sobald ich zu Hause bin ....


----------



## X2theZ (3. Mai 2012)

könnte das was mit stromschwankungen im hausnetz zu tun haben? (im hinblick darauf, dass es beim alten rechner die selben probleme gibt.)
vielleicht mal bei einem bekannten od. verwandten den pc testen. 
klingt jetzt vielleicht nach einer plumpen idee - aber wer weiß - die anzahl an möglicher fehlerquellen bei nicht reproduzierbaren abstürzen geht ja gen unendlich.

(ich verfolge den thread rein nur aus interesse und hoffe natürlich sehr, dass du eine lösung finden kannst - und wenn es soweit ist, bin ich auf die ursache gespannt.)


----------



## Astronom (3. Mai 2012)

So, hier die BlueScreens.

Reicht das so, oder die ganzen Dateien unten auch noch (oder was fehlt noch)?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astronom (3. Mai 2012)

OK, Stromschwankung im Hausnetz ... Hm, Ok, es laufen bei mir sehr viele Geräte ... 3 Aquarien etc. ...für mich alleine lief vor kurzem noch das AKW Krümmel. Aber z. B. morgen 6:00 Uhr, wenn alles aus ist, "nur" der PC läuft, kommt es ja auch dazu ... dann müsste ja genug Saft vorhanden sein, oder richtet sich das nun nach Windstärke ...?!?


----------



## coroc (3. Mai 2012)

Ohne AKWs geht alles schief...
Keine Radioaktive Strahlung und sonst nix was einem das Leben vermiesen kann

Heisst das AKW nicht Krümmel?


----------



## Astronom (3. Mai 2012)

Danke! Wollte nur schauen, ob auch ALLE mitlesen ...


----------



## X2theZ (4. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Aber z. B. morgen 6:00 Uhr, wenn alles aus ist, "nur" der PC läuft, kommt es ja auch dazu ...


 
ok - einen versuch war es wert.

windstärke!? achwo .... die sonneneruptionen sind schuld!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

Die Sonneneruption wäre die einzig logische Erklärung 

Das Fehlerbild (deine Ausführungen und die Stopfehlercodes) lässt leider keine genaue Zuordnung zu.
Man sollte meinen, dass die Grafikkarten, die in zwei Unterschiedlichen Systemen Fehler verursachen durchaus Problemursache sein könnten. Allerdings könnte es genauso gut sein, dass die beiden Mainboards fehlerhaft sind (auch wenn das Eine bereits ausgetauscht wurde).

Um die Grafikkarte(n) zu überprüfen -um diese mit Sicherheit ausschließen zu können-, solltest du diese noch in einem anderen Rechner, oder eine weitere Grafikkarte in deinen Rechnern testen (evtl. kann ein Bekannter aushelfen?).

Baue den neuen Rechner auch noch einmal auseinander -> CPU ausbauen und auf verbogene Pins, Schmauchspuren, o.ä. untersuchen. Rechner danach außerhalb des Gehäuses ("Tischaufbau" auf einer nicht-leitenden Unterlage -> Karton) aufbauen. Nur ein RAM Kit (2 Riegel) einbauen und testen. Poste uns danach erneut ein paar Screens von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory).

Stelle den BLCK im Bios noch manuell auf 100mhz ein.


----------



## Astronom (4. Mai 2012)

Ja, schonmal Danke. Das klingt nach jeder Menge Arbeit ... 

Thema Grafikkarte: Ich sehe leider nicht genau, wie die Grafikkarte im Slot liegt, weil alles so eng ist. Der Lüfter ist ja direkt daneben. Vielleicht ist hier ein Wackelkontakt oder so? Habe aber auch z.B. beim Tausch der Grafikkarten diese ja ausgebaut und wieder neu eingesetzt. Soll ich hier mal einen anderen Slot probieren?

Übrigens: Der CoolerMasterPC lief bis heute früh 30 Stunden am Stück ohne Probleme. Nu hab ich ihn ausgestellt. Mal sehen, wie er heute so drauf ist ...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

Ein anderen Slot könntest du auch probieren. Schadet nichts.
Mache uns auch noch ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben deines PCs.


----------



## Astronom (6. Mai 2012)

Der PC lief nun eine Woche gut. Gestern Abend / Heute Morgen nur Abstürze. ...
Ich hab dann den PC heute auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut. Nach einigen Startproblemen ist nun alles wieder am Laufen. Bin gespannt, ob jetzt Abstürze kommen. (Keine Neu-Installation gemacht).

Allerdings .... der Lüfter vom Netteil läuft kurz und bleibt dann immer stehen!!! Keine Ahnung ob das erst von heute ist oder nicht. (Letztes Bild) Was soll ich tun mit dem Lüfter und insgesamt mit dem PC? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Seit wann sind 2Tage ne Woche?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Allerdings .... der Lüfter vom Netteil läuft kurz und bleibt dann immer stehen!!!


 
Das AX ist semi passiv. Es ist normal dass der Lüfter abschaltet.
Belaste mal das System ordentlich. Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig. Dann sollte der Lüfter anlaufen.


----------



## Astronom (6. Mai 2012)

Wieso 2 Tage ne Woche? Die letzten großen Probleme sind ca. eine Woche her. Der PC lief danach auch mal ca. 70 Stunden im Dauerbetrieb während der letzten Woche ohne Probleme. Erst gestern abend hatte ich wieder jede Menge Abstürze und heute früh auch. "Arbeiten" war nicht möglich ...


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Ich habs so verstanden: Seit 4.5 ist alles ok, und seit heute morgen ist alles kaputt, sry


----------



## Astronom (6. Mai 2012)

@Coroc, nein, die ganze KW18 lief's gut. Ich glaub, die letzten Probleme waren 28./29.


----------



## Astronom (6. Mai 2012)

Sorry, Furmark und Prime habe ich nicht. Aber Crysis 2 gestartet - Netzteil-Lüfter springt an. Alles gut!!!


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Hm, alle so still? Stummes Entsetzen wegen der Bilder ... ??? 

OK, nun nochmal bezüglich gestern. Also, erst PC zerlegt und dann alles zusammengenagelt. Habe die Grafikkarte bereits eingesteckt, als das Mainboard noch draußen war. Vielleicht hat das geholfen, weil sonst ist es immer schwierig, das Mega-Teil da rein zu bekommen. Speicherriegel auch neu gesteckt.
Fehler oder Schmauchspuren fand ich keine, fand nur, dass auf dem Prozessor etwas zu viel Wärmeleitpaste war (2g-Tube), aber kann auch täuschen.
Beim ersten Start gab es Probleme, der PC fand die SSD nicht. Bios Defaults geladen. Stecker nochmals geprüft. Dann ging's. Der Schock mit dem Lüfter ist ja schon geklärt 

Ob nun alles funtioniert oder ob weitere Abstürze folgen, mal schauen. Gestern Abend lief der Kasten ca. 4 Stunden und heute früh ca. 1,5 Stunden. Keine Fehler.
Deswegen habe ich auch das System nicht neu aufgestetzt, erstmal schauen was der PC so macht. Irgendwie traue ich mich noch nicht zu sagen, dass das Problem erledigt ist. Erstmal abwarten. Manchmal kamen ja auch eine Woche keine Fehler und dann wieder heftig. Beim ersten Fehler schreie ich sofort los. 

Was soll ich noch tun? Erstmal abwarten?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Du hast 2g Wärmeleitpaste verwendet?!   Ein Bruchteil davon reicht aus.

Wenn nochmal Fehler kommen, würde ich es mit 2 RAM-Riegeln versuchen, und jeden Riegel mit memtest 86+ durchtesten (mind. ein paar Stunden lang).


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich dachte, es muss alles da rauf ... lies sich auch nicht wirklich gut verteilen. Nun hab ich mir so'n Glas mit WLP mit Pinsel gekauft, ging besser zu verteilen, deswegen ist nun auch deutlich weniger drauf! Vielleicht lag es daran !? Prozessor in der Wärmeleitpaste ertrunken ... 

Oder die Graka hatte nen Wankelkontakt, auch noch nach mehrfachem Einschieben, und zwar in Kombination durch das Verschrauben im Tower. Nun ging die Graka natürlich gut rein, auf'm Schreibtisch und ohne Kabelgewirr. Das Anschrauben war auch mühsam, ging aber insgesamt besser als vorher.

Speicherriegel wurden auch durchgetauscht.

Das sehe ich zurzeit auch so, wenn wieder Fehler kommen, dann muss der Speicher erstmal geprüft werden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (7. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast 2g Wärmeleitpaste verwendet?!   Ein Bruchteil davon reicht aus.


 
Vielleicht um den Bruchteil nochmal etwas zu präzisieren: 
Ich halte es so, die Wärmeleitpaste dünn zu verteilen, so dass zwar der ganze Prozessor bedeckt ist, aber die Oberfläche noch leicht durchschimmert. Das Zeug soll die Wärme ja leiten, nicht stauen. Deshalb hält so ne Tube auch normalerweise ewig


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Zuviel Wäremeleitpaste ist schlecht, weil das dann einen isolierenden Effekt hat. Wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last, z.B. nach 10 Minuten Prime95?


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Softy, Sorry, Prime95 habe ich gar nicht.

Nun bin ich mir aber relativ sicher, dass es gaaaaaaaaaaaanz dünn ist. Die Paste war streichzart und lies sich mit dem Pinsel bestens verteilen. Ich war selbst erstaunt, dass so wenig Paste ausreicht  . Gefühlt wurde ein halbes Pfund weniger aufgetragen ...


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Prime 95 kannst Du kostenlos runterladen: Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online

Ist gut als Stabilitäts- und Temperaturtest zu gebrauchen


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Sag mal Softy, wegen der Speicherriegel. Im Grunde habe ich ja 4 gleiche Riegel. Allerdings je 2 mit gleicher Nummer.
Müssten/Sollten die mit gleicher Nummer auf Bank 1a und 1b sitzen oder auf Bank 1a und 2a bzw. 1b und 2b?
Ich hoffe, Du verstehst, wie ich das meine... ?!?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2012)

Du meinst, dass Du je 2 Riegel aus der gleichen Verpackung in bestimmte Slots stecken musst?  Das ist egal.

Wenn Du testweise nur 2 Riegel einbauen willst, sollten die in die gleichfarbigen Slots.


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiin!!!!!
Halbe Stunde läuft der PC -> Grafik stürzt ab bzw. Monitor-Bild wurde einfarbig. Stellte sich nicht wieder her. Ich musste per Reset ausmachen! (Kein Bluescreen)
So ein Mist! Die ganze Aktion gestern hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

Softy, bei dem Link USB-Stick bootfähig machen, sind zwar Dos-Dateien, aber es klappt nicht. Kein gültiges DOS-System bei den Dateien unter "Startdiskette" ...


----------



## Astronom (7. Mai 2012)

So, hab mir Startdateien woanders besorgen können, USB-Stick ist formatiert.
Im BIOS erkennt er den Stick. Wenn er davon booten soll, dann bootet er, in dem er das BIOS öffnet. Es klappt nicht ...


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Dann vermute ich, dass Du im BIOS die Boot-Option "UEFI: USB" ausgewählt hast?

Du musst unter Hard Disk Drive Boot Priority schauen, da sollte es die Option "USB + Name Deines USB-Sticks" geben, die muss an erste Stelle.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,

heute früh ein Bericht zum Thema: Wie kotze ich mich richtig aus? oder anders gesagt: Ich bin total verzweifelt und halt es nicht mehr aus! 
Seit über 3 Monaten mache ich fast nichts anders als zu schauen, warum die Kiste nun Probleme hat. Ich kann nicht mehr … 
Hätte ich mir bloß einen fertigen Rechner gekauft. Der kann zwar auch kaputt sein, aber ich kann das Ding komplett zurückgeben, was ich mit Sicherheit auch schon gemacht hätte.
Wer tauscht mir jetzt den PC gegen ziemlich viel Geld zurück…??? 

Der Reihe nach:
Nachdem Sonntagabend sowie Montag früh der PC lief, kam gestern späten Nachmittag der erste Grafikabsturz. Der Bildschirm wurde komplett blau (siehe FOTO)
Da wusste ich schon, die ganze Aktion vom Sonntag war umsonst gewesen. Reset gedrückt.
Es lief ne Zeit, dann der nächste Absturz.
Crysis 2 angemacht, Spiel abgestürzt.
Je später der Abend, je häufiger und schlimmer wurden die Abstürze. Heute war es mal mehr ein Flackern im Bild. Es gab Teil-Streifen am Bildschirm, die im Grunde zu einem Grafiktreiberabsturz führen würden, der sich wiederherstellt, aber oftmals blieb das Bild z.B. Blau. Da hilft nur Reset. BlueScreens gab es nicht.
Manchmal direkt nach dem Start im Passwortbildschirm von Windows.
Ein Arbeiten war nicht mehr möglich.

Ich wollte den Speicher testen, allerdings die Dateien bei dem Link waren keine gültige DOS-Startversion. Ich fand andere Startdateien, allerdings anstatt mit memtest zu booten, kam immer nur das BIOS, obwohl er den Stick erkannte.
Dann hab ich je 2 Speicherriegel entfernt und mit beiden Paaren das System gefahren. Was soll ich sagen? Kein Unterschied. Abstürze weiterhin. Ich bezweifle, dass es an den Riegeln liegt oder alle 4 sind Schrott).
Ist es schlimm, dass die Riegel unterschiedliche Versionen haben?

Gegen Mitternacht gab ich entnervt auf. 

Heute früh, PC angestellt: Absturz.
Zweiter Versuch: PC LIEF BESTENS über eine Stunde. Kein Klackern, keine Absturz, NICHTS. WAS SOLL DAS???

Wer kann mir helfen??????????????????????  ICH BRAUCHE HILFE!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, der PC läuft noch, das Bild bleibt blau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kündigt sich der Grafiktreiberabsturz zurzeit häufig an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Speicherriegel mit unterschiedlichen Versionen. OK?


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

@Softy: Nein, hab UEFI probiert: Lief nicht. Hab dann den Stick gefunden, an 1. Stelle gesetzt, Bootet nur ins BIOS.


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Man, das ist ja echt superärgerlich 

Tritt der Fehler denn auch auf, wenn Du die Grafikkarte ausbaust, und die IGP benutzt?

Hast Du andere Komponenten zum testen da? Hast Du die Temperaturen unter Last schonmal überprüft?


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Softy, weiß Du, der PC ist zurzeit offen, und es wird sooooo kalt an den Beinen. Die Lüfter sorgen wirklich für Wind . Außerdem läuft die Kiste manchmal 70 Stunden durch, mit Zocken und allem. Da kann Hitze wohl nicht das Problem sein ...
Ja, ich denke, es ist die Grafik-Karte oder das Board. Ich werde heute nochmals die HD 5970 aus dem Acer verbauen. Da der Acer aber dasselbe oder ein ähnliches Problem hat, obwohl Grafik und Board neu sind, bin ich etwas ratlos.

Vielleicht sollte ich Folgendes machen:
- Grafikkarte tauschen
- anderen Port benutzen
- On Board Grafik ausprobieren.

Noch was? 
Wie gut, dass man jeden Tag soviel Zeit dafür hat ... 

Wie reklamiere / tausche ich ggf. Mainboard oder Grafikkarte? Beides wurde bei MF gekauft. Oder direkt an den Hersteller XFX bzw. ASRock werden? Da der Fehler aber nicht genau zu greifen ist, wie gehe ich vor, sonst schiebt der eine das auf den anderen?
Was muss ich tun?

Was kann man überhaupt noch tun?


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

OK, an den Temperaturen liegt es dann wohl eher nicht 



Astronom schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich Folgendes machen:
> - Grafikkarte tauschen
> - anderen Port benutzen
> - On Board Grafik ausprobieren.



Das würde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Wenn Du Komponenten umtauschen willst, geht das immer über den Händler, also mindfactory. Dann kannst Du die Komponente(n) nach Rücksprache / Fehlerbeschreibung etc. kostenfrei  einschicken.

Das tut mir echt leid für Dich, dass die Kiste so viel Ärger macht


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Danke Softy, für das Mitgefühl. Ist ja nicht Deine Schuld. Du hast immerhin Tipps, die evtl. helfen könnten. 

Das Schlimme ist ja, dass der Acer die gleichen Zicken macht, selbst nach Reparatur (vielleicht aber ein anderer Fehler?), so dass ich kein funktionierdes Ersatz-System habe, und ich eigentlich seit 2 Jahren nur Probleme habe. Davor hatte ich NIE große Probleme, bei was-weiß-ich-wieviel-Rechnern, auch selbst zusammengeschraubten.

Leider ist Mindfactory hier gesperrt. Vielleicht teste ich heute nochmal das Obenstehende und rufe vielleicht dann morgen dort mal an, wenn niemand mehr eine Lösung hat. 
Irgendwas muss passieren ... Vielleicht hat simpel1970 noch ne Idee, falls er das liest.

Aber wenn ich die Karte / Das Board einschicke, dann kann ich ja wochenlang gar nix bis überhaupt nix machen ...   
Oder schicken die Ersatz-/Austausch-Geräte?
Wenn man den Fehler nur einkreisen könnte ...


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Wie meinst Du das, dass mindfactory hier gesperrt ist? 

Schreib Simpel1970 am besten mal eine Privatnachricht


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Nicht im Forum gesperrt - auf der Arbeit. Wegen SHOPPING.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Ich muss mich halb korrigieren.
Mindfactory Portal ist gesperrt, allerdings komme ich ins Forum. 

Einige interessante Beiträge dort, die ziemlich viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Rechner und meinen Fehlern haben, allerdings macht es die Sache nur noch komplizierter ... mal ist das Board defekt, mal der Ram, durch tauschen der Riegel Problem behoben (-> hab ich ja gemacht), ... und und und. Ne, so komme ich nicht weiter.

....  ... bin ratlos ....  ... vielleicht sollte ich einfach auf (SCH...) EGAL schalten ...


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Hi, noch einmal.
Hatte wieder Abstürze, auch einen Bluescreen. Danach lief wieder alles.
Ok, wollte grad die Grafikkarte wechseln, vorher aber noch Programme testen.

Mit Prime95 komme ich nicht zu Recht. Keine Ahnung was ich da eingeben muss. Wer kennt sich da aus?

Habt Ihr eure Lüfter hochgerissen? Habe mit TechPowerUp GPU-Z einen Renderversuch gemacht. Bei 60° stürzte der PC ab  - sind 60° zu hoch? Vielleicht war der Absturz zu Zufall zu diesem Zeitpunkt.
Der Grafiklüfter stand auf AUTO. In der GPU-Z Anzeige ging bei ca. 55° der Lüfter von 20% hoch.
Habe den Lüfter nun erstmal auf 75% Dauerbetrieb angelassen. Temperatur steht nun ca. bei 56° (beim Rendern)

War die Temperatur zu heiß???
Müssten die Lüfter / die Grafiklüfter nicht automatisch hochgeschaltet werden???
Ich lasse das jetzt erstmal so laufen .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

60°C sind auf keinen Fall zu hoch. Selbst 80-90°C wären noch im Rahmen.

Du kannst testweise mal die Taktraten etwas runtersetzen, und schauen, ob der Rechner dann stabil läuft.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

OK, Die Temperatur war's nicht...

Hatte vorhin Dauerabstürze ... 

daraufhin habe ich nun die HD 7970 raus und die HD 5970 drin. Bin gespannt, was passiert.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

HD 5970 hat auch Abstürze.


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Hast Du schon den anderen Slot für die Grafikkarte ausprobiert?


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

ich kann zurzeiut kaum noch einen Satz zuende Schreiben!!!!!! Nur Fehler, Abstürze, etc.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2012)

Hat dein Rechner eine IGP so das du das ganze mal ohne Graka testen kannst ? 

Habe den Thread nicht verfolgt daher weiß ich es nicht 

gleiche Probs im abgesicherten modus ?

wie sieht es aus wenn kein treiber installiert ist ?


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Thread nicht genau verfolgt, aber es ist ratsam, den Rechner in Minimalkonfiguration zu betreiben: 
- Ohne Grafikkarte (Onboard/OnCPU Grafik verwenden, falls möglich)
- Ohne DVD/Bluray Laufwerke
- Nur ein RAM Riegel in einem nicht getesteten Slot
- Nur eine Festplatte

Und dann wieder untersuchen. So lässt sich der Fehler deutlich eingrenzen.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

Jetzt läuft der PC wieder stabil seit 20 Minuten (ohne, dass ich was verändert habe).
Ich habe eben ca. 10-15 mal in Folge keinen Startbildschirm, der Bildschirm bliebt schwarz. Abgesicherter Modus kam immer der Startbildschirm. Meistens starte ich dann neu, so dass ich nicht sagen kann, ob im abgesicherten Modus Fehler kommen oder nicht. Soweit ich mich daran erinnere: eher nein.

Ja, kann die Grafikkarte abklemmen und die OnBoard Grafik nochmal wählen.
@FreezerX: Ja, das kann ich so machen, allerdings - weiß nicht, ob ich das jetzt noch schaffe. Wenn nicht, geht's morgen an dieser Baustelle weiter ... 
Danke schon mal für Eure Tipps. Brauche weiter Eure Hilfe!!! Danke!


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

Kein Stress . 
Am ehesten vermute ich den Fehler bei Mainboard oder RAM. Aber mit der Minimalkonfiguration lässt sich das dann sicherer sagen.


----------



## Astronom (8. Mai 2012)

So, habe es eben noch kurz geschafft und die Grafik auf Onboard umgestellt und den Treiber installiert. Bisher keine Fehler. Ram noch voll bestückt. Werde es heute so lassen, morgen früh weiter probieren und dann morgen nach Feierabend geht's weiter ...


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

@alle
@FreezerX

Kurzer Zwischenbericht. PC läuft nun mit OnBoard Grafik. Heute früh war der PC noch über eine Stunde an - keine Fehler.
Ich kann gern später die 2 Laufwerke sowie den Speicher minimieren ... obwohl nun kommen keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.
Wie geht's dann weiter?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Dann könntest Du wie schon erwähnt, testhalber mal die Grafikkarte in den mittleren PCIe x16 Slot stecken. Vielleicht ist ja der obere Slot im Eimer 

Im mittleren Slot ist die Grafikkarte zwar nur mit 8 lanes angebunden, aber 

Sollte der Rechner dann fehlerfrei laufen, müsstest Du das Board umtauschen.


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

Gut, die Grafikkarte in einen anderen Slot, kann/werde ich in der Tat nochmal probieren.

Wollte eigentlich das Board vor 5 Wochen schon getauscht haben ... aber ich war nicht 100% sicher, ob es auch wirklich das Board ist, was die Fehler verursacht  ...

Oder sollte ich mir einfach ein anderes Brett kaufen? Keine Lust und keine Zeit vielleicht 4 Wochen zu warten, bis ich irgendwann mal ein neuen Board erhalte. Wenn ich bei Mindfactory reklamiere, prüfen die oder Asrock das Ding noch lang und breit auf Fehler?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Naja, dann hast du irgendwann 2 Boards rumliegen. Denn das Geld wirst Du wohl nicht zurückbekommen.


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

Nein, es liegt dann nur 1 Board rum ... 


Ehrlich gesagt, HAUPTSACHE IST, die Kiste läuft nun endlich Vehlafrei ...


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt dann nur 1 Board rum ...



Oh, da habe ich mich verrechnet.  

Dann sach ma Bescheid, wie es mit der Graka im mittleren Slot läuft.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

Bevor du weitere Teile absteckst, musst du erst sichergehen, dass der Rechner wirklich absturz frei bleibt, weil sonst wieder keine definitive Aussage getroffen werden kann. 
Wenn der PC z.B. immer alle 10 Minuten abstürzt, dann ist eine fehlerfreie Dauer von zwei oder mehr Stunden gut. 
Wenn der PC aber ca. jede Stunde abgestürzt ist, und du nun einen Stunde fehlerfrei bist, dann ist das viel zu wenig. 

Daher: Erst 100% sicher gehen, dass die Fehlerquelle weg ist. Ab dann sind Bauteile auszuschließen und weitere Tests sinnvoll.


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

Danke FreezerX: Aber der Fehler tritt bei mir manchmal sehr unterschiedlich auf. Teilweise hatte ich bei 70 Stunden Dauerbetrieb keine Fehler (Jedenfalls keine, die ich gesehen habe, als ich am PC saß)! Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal alles so lassen für einige Tage, um zu sehen, ob ein Absturz kommt oder nicht.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Fehler so schwankt und nicht wirklich nachstellbar ist, ist es schwierig zu beurteilen, wie lange man warten sollte.
Das Verhalten dass du vor kurzer Zeit hattest, dass du "kaum mehr einen Satz im Forum schreiben kannst", wäre in dem Fall "besser". 

Aber leider musst du dann relativ lang warten. Weil wenn man zu viel zu schnell rumsteckt, dann weiß man am Ende auch nicht, wo der Fehler war.


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

Nun ja, das war vor dem letzten Wochenende. Sonntag hatte ich ja alles komplett auseinadergenommen. Seither lief der Kasten noch nicht sonderlich stabil. 
Das Längste war Sonntag abend mit 4 Stunden ohne Fehler.
Gut, mal sehen. Ich muss heute die onBoard-Grafik von DVI auf DisplayPort oder HDMI ändern (auch jeweils von OnBoard), damit die Auflösung wieder größer wird (Jetzt nur 1680 x 1050, bin an 2560 x 1440 gewöhnt ... ). Das sollte ja nichts ausmachen, oder? Danach ändere ich nichts mehr, und versuche, erstmal ohne Fehler weiterzuarbeiten ...


----------



## X2theZ (9. Mai 2012)

könntest dir ja mal ein mainboard deiner wahl beim amazon bestellen und 4 wochen lang testen.
der gratis hin- und rückversand macht den versuch zusätzlich attraktiver.

für den fall, dass der fehler mit nem anderen mb auch auftritt, weißt du zumindest mal, dass dein mb nichts dafür kann.
im anderen fall behältst du das neue gleich 

die pc-pro's hier werden jetzt wahrscheinlich so schauen -  - aber rein ausm bauchgefühl heraus und den hier
mitgeteilten erfahrungen von dir (ich verfolge ja den thread seit post #1) würd ich stark aufs mb tippen als fehlerquelle.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

Den Anschluss auf HDMI zu wechseln macht nichts. Hoffe auch, dass du fehlerfrei bleibst .

Wenn bisher zwei Grafikkarten Fehler produziert haben und der Fehler nun weg sein sollte, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich am PCIe Port des Mainboards. Aber erst mal abwarten .


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

So hab ich mir das ja auch schon zusammengereimt .... dass das böse böse MB wohl Schuld ist ... 
Macht der Vorschlag von Softy Sinn, die Graka mal über einen anderen Slot zu betreiben? (Eins geht ja jetzt nur)


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2012)

Das macht durchaus Sinn, um den Fehler weiter eingrenzen zu können.
Sollte das System dann Fehlerfrei laufen, liegt das Problem am 1. PCI-E Slot.


----------



## Astronom (9. Mai 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenstand: Grafik immer noch On-Board nun mit Display-Port. 4 Stunden läuft die Kiste, 4 Stunden fehlerfrei!


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Auch Heute früh: über eine Stunde - alles fehlerfrei.

Werde heute abend nochmal prüfen und dann der Grafikkarte in einen anderen Slot umstecken!


... und dann brauch ich wohl dringend ein neues Mainboard  ...


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

PS: mit der Betonung auf: DRINGEND


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Mai 2012)

...wenn beide Grafikkarten im anderen PC die gleichen Fehler produzieren, brauchst du evtl. auch "nur" eine andere Grafikkarte?

Teste beide Karten (nacheinander) noch in dem zweiten Slot.


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Werde ich nachher auch ganz sicher tun!


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Und was ich so komisch finde, ist (beide Rechner zusammengenommen):

Acer: Mainboard ALT (ausgetauscht), Mainboard NEU
Cooler-Master: Mainboard NEU

Acer: Grafikkarte ALT (ausgetauscht), Grafikkarte NEU
Cooler-Master: Grafikkarte NEU

... dass dann entweder alle 3 Grafikkarten oder alle 3 Mainboards defekt sein müssten!


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Mai 2012)

weder noch, den wahren Grund kennen wir schon...



X2theZ schrieb:


> .... die sonneneruptionen sind schuld!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

OnBoard lief nun weitere 2 Stunden ohne Fehler.

Dann:

Habe versucht, die Graka in einen anderen Slot umzustecken. Der PC geht nach einer Sekunde wieder aus. X-mal probiert. Geht also nicht.

Grafikkarte wieder in den normalen Port gesteckt und Monitor nun wieder an Grafikkarte gesteckt. Läuft wieder (sogar gerade mal ohne Fehler) ...

Und nu?


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

PC läuft fast 3 Stunden fehlerfrei inkl. 2 Stunden Crysis 2.
Warum nun kein Fehler auftritt, keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Ups. JETZT zuckt das Bild! Der Fehler .... gleich kommt ein Absturz.

Wann macht ich jetzt?


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

Mit welcher Grafikkarte in welchem Slot? Ich blick da langsam nicht mehr durch 

Du hattest ja den gleichen Fehler schon im alten Rechner. Hast Du sonst irgendeine Komponente aus dem alten Rechner mit in den neuen genommen? Und wenn es nur eine Festplatte oder ein (defektes) SATA-Kabel ist?


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Also,

die Grafikkarte habe ich in einen anderen Slot gesteckt. wie vorgeschlagen. PC geht immer nach einer Sekunde aus. Klappt irgendwie nicht.
Dann Grafikkarte wieder in den "normalen" Grafikkartenslot und den Monitor dort angeschlossen. Also, so wie es sein soll. ONboard funktioniert ja ohne Fehler.
Nun ja, im PC ist eine alte Platte drin und ich habe so viele Kabel, dass vielleicht auch ein altes Kabel dabei sein kann Aber nicht im PC, wenn nur extern. (Sata). Allerdings, Onboard geht ja ohne Fehler, auch mit Festplatte und ggf. alten Kabeln.

Wieso läuft die Grafikkarte in anderen Slots nicht?


----------



## Astronom (10. Mai 2012)

Also,

die Grafikkarte habe ich in einen anderen Slot gesteckt. wie vorgeschlagen (unten). PC geht immer nach einer Sekunde aus. Klappt irgendwie nicht.
Dann Grafikkarte wieder in den "normalen" Grafikkartenslot und den Monitor dort angeschlossen. Also, so wie es sein soll. ONboard funktioniert ja ohne Fehler.
Nun ja, im PC ist eine alte Platte drin und ich habe so viele Kabel, dass vielleicht auch ein altes Kabel dabei sein kann Aber nicht im PC, wenn nur extern. (Sata). Allerdings, Onboard geht ja ohne Fehler, auch mit Festplatte und ggf. alten Kabeln. Aber definitiv keine alten Kabel im PC.

Wieso läuft die Grafikkarte in anderen Slots nicht?



simpel1970 schrieb:


> ...wenn beide Grafikkarten im anderen PC die gleichen Fehler produzieren, brauchst du evtl. auch "nur" eine andere Grafikkarte?
> 
> Teste beide Karten (nacheinander) noch in dem zweiten Slot.


 

Ähm, Softy, Du blickst nicht mehr durch??? Liest Du etwa neben diesem noch einen anderen Thread???  ....


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2012)

Hast du beide Karten im zweiten Slot getestet?


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Nein, geht ja nicht. Der PC geht sofort aus!!! Ok, die 2. Karte habe ich dort nicht weiter reingesteckt, weil es ja überhaupt nicht funktionierte. Man kommt nicht mal zum Bios.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Mai 2012)

Teste bitte die 2. Karte auch noch. Zur Verfügung stehen insgesamt 3 PCI-E Slots, die eine Grafikkarte aufnehmen können.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich teste die 3 Slots heute alle durch - mit beiden Karten.


----------



## StefanKFG (11. Mai 2012)

Oh mann, gerade alle 25 Seiten gelesen. Tut mir echt leid für dich, dass du solche Probleme mit deinem PC hast.
Ich hatte jetzt folgende Idee: Kann es vielleicht am Netzteil liegen? Wenn du den Rechner mit iGPU betreibst, geht alles geschmeidig. Sobald was dazukommt, was Strom zieht, kommt es zu Abstürzen. Du könntest mal ein anderes PCiE Kabel versuchen, vielleicht hat der Anschluss nen Wackelkontakt. Genauso würde ich den ATX Stecker am Mainboard überprüfen.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, Danke für die Blumen ... 
PCiE Kabel sind noch welche da, die kann ich wechseln (glaube ich zumindest). Den ATX Stecker habe ich nur einmal bzw. es gibt einen anderen, im ACER PC, wo die gleichen Abstürze kommen. Ansonsten müsste ich einen ATX Stecker kaufen, weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt ...


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Sooooooooo! Ist ja irre. Jetzt habe ich nochmal versucht, die HD 7970 an den 2. Slot anzuschließen. Gestern ging der PC sofort aus. Heute läuft's!!!!!!! Der einzige Unterschied zu gestern ist, dass am 3. Slot noch die Soundkarte hing, welche ich heute erstmal entfernt habe.
Bisher läuft alles ...
Soll ich es so erstmal laufen lassen ... ?!?


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Musste noch Treiber AMD installieren. 30 Minuten Crysis 2 gedaddelt. Alles läuft ... äh ... ohne Fehler natürlich.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Viel Glück, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, also dann wäre ja wohl der erste PCIe Slot der Übeltäter, oder? Also, wenn übers WE läuft, Mainboard tauschen?


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Genau, oooder einfach den ersten Slot nicht nutzen 
Aber wenn der erste Slot nun identifiziert ist, ist es RMA.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Hä? Wie zweiten Slot nicht nutzen? Mit dem Zweiten läuft's nun besser ...


----------



## True Monkey (11. Mai 2012)

> Der einzige Unterschied zu gestern ist, dass am 3. Slot noch die Soundkarte hing, welche ich heute erstmal entfernt habe.


 
Schon mal getestet ob der erste Slot vllt auch funzt wenn die SoKa ausgebaut ist 
Wäre nicht die erste SoKa die ein ganzes sys instabil macht


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, evtl. sollte man das wirklich noch mal durchchecken!!! Erstmal will ich aber wissen, ob das nu stabil läuft.

Aber Wehe! Wer hat mir die Soundkarte empfohlen ???


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Wir nennen keine Schuldigen!  
Wenn Soundkarte oder Slot der Soundkarte defekt sind, dann ist das einfach Pech.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Könnte  !    3 Monate Ärger nur wegen der Soundkarte ... .


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Da kannst du dir doch nicht so schnell sicher sein, oder? Erst mal abwarten ob es so war. Bzw. testen musst du es nicht mehr. Erfreu dich lieber, dass es läuft (und so bleibt hoffentlich).


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Könnte  !    3 Monate Ärger nur wegen der Soundkarte ... .


 
Warum hast du zwischendurch nicht mal den Onboardsound ausprobiert?


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

ja, HOFFENTLICH ... Büdde Büdde 

Nein, ich bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher und werde erstmal schauen, was nun am WE passiert.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, den ONboard Sound hatte ich probiert zu Beginn. Die Soundkarte kam zusammen mit der Grafikkarte ja als letztes ...

Und dann wird halt alles eingebaut und benutzt ... 

Hätte nie erwartet, dass die Soundkarte den Grafiktreiber abstürzen lässt.

Übrigens, im Acer PC gibt es keine Extra-Soundkarte, um dieser Frage zuvor zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Hätte nie erwartet, dass die Soundkarte den Grafiktreiber abstürzen lässt.


 
Möglich ist alles.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

S C H A D E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
M I S T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der nächste Treiber-Absturz. Die Soundkarte war's nicht ... 

Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Baue jetzt die HD 5970 ein ...


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Tja, Leute. Ich bin am Ende. Die HD 5970 stürzt sehr schnell ab. Egal welcher Slot.
Also, egal welcher Slot, die Grakas haben Abstürze.
Ist nun das Mainboard defekt oder die Grafikkarten???


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mal ein anderes Netzteil testen.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Hm, wo soll ich jetzt ein anderes Netzteil herbekommen?
Das vom Acer dürfte schwächer sein ...


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes, wie erhöhe ich die Spannung meiner XFX HD 7970? Was muss ich im Bios einstellen? Oder wo?


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

Daran würde ich erst mal nicht herumspielen. Du kannst ganz schnell die Grafikkarte schrotten.
Einfach mal so die Taktraten erhöhen und schauen wie weit du kommt und was das überhaupt bringt.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, Astronom will sehen ob die Karte mit erhöhter Spannung stabiler läuft. 
Ich würde aber den umgekehrten Weg gehen, und die Karte erheblich untertakten. 

Jedoch bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass das nicht der Fehler ist, da ja beide Grafikkarten Fehler machen?


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2012)

Solange die Kiste nicht stabil läuft, würde ich die Finger vom Übertakten lassen. 

Du kannst aber testweise mal die Taktraten der Grafikkarte absenken, vielleicht läuft es dann stabil


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

FreezerX hat recht. Ich will nur minimal erhöhen, um zu sehen, ob es dann stabil läuft oder nicht.
Irgendwo stand, dass die bereits übertakteten Karten PRoblem mit der SPannung haben.
Nur wo stell ich das ein? Da stehen im Bios nur Abkürzungen VTT VCCSA PCH ... ? Oder brauch ich ein extra Tool?


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

MSI Afterburner sollte es können.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Danke.


----------



## Astronom (11. Mai 2012)

Gut, ich habe dann erstmal das eingestellte OC-Potential des Core-Clocks von 1.000 auf 925 (Standard) gesenkt. Nu sollte er ja mit Standard Spannung auskommen ...
Wir werden sehen ...


----------



## Stifflersmum (12. Mai 2012)

arme sau, der ärger steht mir auch bevor wenn ich nachher meine teile auspacke. allerdings mit nvidia karte 

1. im motherboard handbuch /oder online bei asrock lesen welche speicherbänke bestückt werden sollen, 1 speicherriegel
2. rechner so nackt wie möglich betreiben, kein sound, kein nix. 1 festplatte. 
3. bios einstellungen checken, kannst ja hier im forum mit dem acer rumgammeln und an deinem pc einstellen. standardtaktwerte
4. windows neu installieren, nach dem ganzen hin und her was du da gemacht hast isses bestimmt nimmer schick.
5. hast du freunde ? oder nennen dich die in der MB -Hotline schon beim vornamen ? geb ihnen die grafikkarte mit, oder 1 speicherriegel zum testen .. oder tausch mit ihnen für 1 tag.
6. vergiss das daddeln, ich würd wennschon schauen das der pc mal läuft und das kannst du mit prime95 oder 3dmark. findest du alles kostenlos bei chip oder links hier. 
7. lad dir aktuelle treiber auf eine disc, brenn sie oder was auch immer. erspart nachher zeit wenn mal neu installierst. aber aktuell halt. windows servicepack, motherboard dateien, grafiktreiber, testprogramme. 
8. ein temperaturproblem schliess ich aus, sonst würd der absturz regelmäßiger passieren. hilft aber dennoch die immer im augen zu behalten bei solch problemen. (zum glück ist wärmeleitpaste nicht so teuer, stell dir mal vor: noctua liefert 5Gramm tuben mit!)
9. dein rechner hat ~2500 euro gekostet ? dein budget waren 1000-4000 ?  stell ihn nem pc händler hin und er soll ihn checken, kostet vielleicht nen hunni. schickst du hardware an händler und deklarierst sie als defekt, testet im hardcorefall der händler diese und schickt dir ne rechnung. ist bei versand zwar unüblich aber theorethisch drin. normal sind die extrem kulant und tauschen einfach direkt aus. aber letztendlich vielleicht die schnellste und beste lösung.
10. passiert üblicherweise nur bei längerem gebrauch. schau auf dein mainboard ob sich da ein kondensator (kleine zylindrische gebilde, meist mit alu platte oben sichtbar) in irgendeiner form gewölbt hat.  OK = flach  > defekt (  << mit Wölbung meist ganz hinüber.
hatte ich auch mal, daraufhin ging das cd laufwerk nimmer. hab ich rausgeschmissen, monate danach mußte ich 5 mal booten bis er lief. wenn er dann an war, BLIEB er fehlerfrei an. 
11. betreib mal windows im abgesicherten modus beim hochfahren f8...
12. prüf nochmal alle kabelverbindungen auf einen wackelkontakt ? hast du irgendwelche tiere oder eine staubsaugende mutter etc ?

ich bin kein pc profi, aber jahrelang selbst leidender wenn der bluescreen zuschlägt. p.s. eigentlich ist es ja ein windows feature, der c64 hatte zu seiner zeit dauerhaft den bluescreen !


----------



## Astronom (12. Mai 2012)

@Stifflersmum: Erstmal Danke für Deine Ratschläge. 
Viele Dinge davon habe ich auch schon probiert ...
Mindfactory bietet mir an Mainboard und Grafikarte zurückzuschicken, zu testen und zu tauschen. Vielleicht nehme ich die Variante in Anspruch. Doof nur, wenn die sagen, dass das alles bei denen funktioniert ... der Acer kam zweimal als "repariert" zurück, den Fehler gibt's immer noch ... 

Keine Sorge, ich spiele nicht wirklich. Aber Crysis setzt den PC auch gut unter Last. Dann Spiel beenden und unter Windows weiterarbeiten.

Mit Prime95 komme ich nicht wirklich zurecht. 3Dmark11 sagt, alles ok, so wie vergleichbare Rechner. Bzw. Low Speed, als ich gestern runtergetaktet hatte.

Habe gestern die Grafikkarte zunächst auf 850 MHz runtergetaktet, irgendwann flackerte das Bild während des Betriebs, brachte also nichts. Dann alles auf normal und die Spannung von 1174 leicht auf 1200 erhöht. Brachte heute auch nichts. Genau das gleiche. -> Abstürze.

Was ich jetzt noch nicht gemacht habe, ist Windows 7 neu zu installieren. Durch die Abstürze mit BlueScreen oder per Reset kann ja vielleicht was durcheinander sein. Den Acer habe ich ca. 100 mal neu installiert. Brachte nichts, deswegen habe ich mich jetzt etwas zurückgehalten ... 
Muss auch erst DATEN SICHERN 

Bin jetzt im abgesicherten Modus. Bisher keine Fehler. Wenn es im abgesicherten Modus keine Fehler gibt ... heißt das, es ist ein Software / Treiber Problem ist und kein Hardware Fehler?


----------



## Stifflersmum (12. Mai 2012)

Keine Ursache, wie erwähnt ich bin kein Computer Profi. Ich bin einfach seit ewigen Jahren Nutzer, Zocker und erleb selbst mal Dinge die mich verwundern. Die Bluescreens sind im Endeffekt ein Fehler. Der Computer nimmt dadurch keinen Schaden sowie die das ankündigen. 
Schließlich zeigt es einen Fehler an und nicht wie bei einem Total Ausfall einen schwarzen Bildschirm oder rauchende CPU´s. Bluescreens können alles sein. Falsche Bios Einstellungen, falsche Konfiguration, falsche Temperaturen, falsche Treiber oder fehlerhafte Programme. 

in deinem Fall, würde ich mal wieder die Onboard Grafik deaktivieren im Bios, die 79XX Karte reinpacken und Windows neu installieren, darüber dann Windows Updates jagen und neue Mainboard Treiber sowie die Grafiktreiber. Catalyst 12.3 oder 12.4 (bin Nvidia Nutzer, kenne die aktuelle nicht) und das dann mal testen mit einem einzigen Speicherriegel. Sound evtl auch mal weglassen. 
Abgersicherter Modus, nutzt natürlich (ich bin kein Profi! Falsche Formulierungen & Angaben nicht ausgeschlossen, aber es kann helfen, denke Du verstehst dann was gemeint ist) nur bedingt die Hardware und vor allem auch eingeschränkte Treiber bis "garkeine" 
Die Grafikauflösung ist minimalisiert, die Farben und und und. Sound ist aus, etc. Sollte es ein Hardware defekt sein, so kann er auch so einfach nur ausgeschlossen sein, ebenfalls wenns ein Software Problem ist das es in dem Modus einfach "deaktiviert" ist was den Crash auslöst. 

Ausschließen kann man nix, aber da es bei 2 PC,s Auftritt und Du quasi 3 versch Grafikkarten hast, würde ich echt auf Software Tippen. Illegale Windows Versionen können Viren und Trojaner beinhalten....Brauchst ja nich antworten darauf. 

Prime95 ist halt ein Programm das mit wenig daherkommt aber den PC aufs Maximale ausreizt. Belastungstest. Brauchst Du nicht da deine Kiste nicht stabil genug für läuft. Hauptsache man belastet den PC irgendwie um den Betrieb zu testen, also sprich Grafik/CPU hochzutakten aus dem Idle Mode heraus. 
Je nachdem hats halt Dein Windows von Anfang an irgendwie zerschossen als Du das mit der Onboard Grafik gemacht hast. Theoretisch kanns auch Dein Mainboard gebrutzelt haben, wo Du die maximal zulässige Wärmeleitpaste überschritten hast und zuviel Wärme in die Platine kam, anstatt raus. Dann kann aber auch die CPU schaden genommen haben. AMD sind da empfindlicher als Intel. Die Rauchen vorher gleich ab, Intel quitieren einfach den Dienst aber bleiben meist am Leben. 


Prime : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...70340-hier-ist-eine-anleitung-zu-prime95.html
Allgemeine Tips : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...bleme/85986-erste-schritte-bei-problemen.html

P.S. schön das Mindfactory so hilfsbereit ist, und den Service anbietet. ich würds mir überlegen. Der PC ist dann zwar 3-4 Wochen ganz weg, aber so wird Deine Hardware getestet. Im Zweifelsfall kannst Du je nachdem zu einem Ortsnahen PC Händler gehen, die machen auch Hardware checks, bei fremd PC natürlich gegen Bezahlung was oftmals Pauschal mit ~90 Euro zu Buche schlägt, Vorteil wäre da das Du es mit Termin innerhalb wenigen Tagen erledigt hast.

Edit : was ich meine mit Intel /AMD Cpu und Temperaturen demonstriert dieses Video ganz gut. Auch wenn es schon in die Jahre gekommene Teile sind.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5xQOK12YZo


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Hi alle. Noch mal als Zusammenfassung: Mit OnBoard Grafik und im abgesicherten Modus (Slot 1) habe ich keine Fehler.

Deswegen würde mich Eure Meinung zu:

Wenn es im  abgesicherten Modus keine Fehler gibt ... heißt das, es ist ein Software  / Treiber Problem ist und kein Hardware Fehler?

interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Wenn es im  abgesicherten Modus keine Fehler gibt ... heißt das, es ist ein Software  / Treiber Problem ist und kein Hardware Fehler?
> 
> interessieren.


 
Das ist gut möglich.
Installiere Windows mal neu und beobachte was wann passiert.


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist gut möglich.
> Installiere Windows mal neu und beobachte was wann passiert.


   Können immernoch Grafikkarte defekt, Grafikslot auf dem Motherboard defekt, andere Ramriegel defekt etc sein. Aber das ist was ich als aller erstes mal testen würde. Win 7 neu drüberjagen, MB Treiber, Grafiktreiber. Dann schauen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Stifflersmum schrieb:


> Können immernoch Grafikkarte defekt, Grafikslot auf dem Motherboard defekt, andere Ramriegel defekt etc sein. Aber das ist was ich als aller erstes mal testen würde. Win 7 neu drüberjagen, MB Treiber, Grafiktreiber. Dann schauen.


 
Ohne ausprobieren wird er das aber nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Doch. Ich probier's ja schon. Erst mal muss Mann Zeit haben ... 
Gerade kann die Queen Mary v2.0  zu Besuch.
Meine Freundin guckt schon komisch, weil dieser Kasten einfach nicht laufen will ... 
Mal schauen, vielleicht schaff ich's heute noch ... 
Erstmal DATEN SICHERN ...


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

ich drück dir die . beachtlich wielange du das ausgehalten hast, monate mit einem neuen pc und er läuft nie rund. bin aber sicher, das sich jegliches problem irgendwie lösen lässt. hardwaredefekt und software. ich bastel ja aktuell auch an einem neuen pc. wenn der nicht innerhalb weniger tage reibungslos rund läuft, dann lauf ich im sechseck. hatte schon diversen ärger, wegen der hardware. zuerst hieß es meine grafikkarten verspäten sich, dann hab ich sie anderweitig organisiert und dann hat der erste händler jetzt nochmal 2 verschickt die ich am montag krieg... hab also schlappe 4 X GTX680 dann hierliegen. ~2400 Euro. Toll. 

die grafikkarte würde ich aber auf standardtakt bringen. kann ja nicht sein das man hardware runtertakten muß um sie zu betreiben, normal soll sie ja OC potenzial mitbringen.
bei bios problemen kann ich dir absolut nicht helfen, 0 plan von amd ! da gibts sicher leute die eine ähnliche konfig am laufen haben. ist ja nicht dermaßen exotisch.


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Sooooo Leute.
Windows 7 wurde nun zum dritten Mal installiert. Der Fehler tritt auf, sobald der Grafiktreiber, egal ob von AMD oder XFX CD oder XFX Webseite installiert wird.
Jetzt ist nur Windows 7 mit Chipsatz und LAN-Treiber installiert. Alles läuft. Bildauflösung noch bei 800x600 

Was nun???

GRAFIKKARTE SCHROTT ???


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

Dann dürfte es an der Grafikkarte liegen. Aber 3 Grafikkarten mit dem gleichen Fehler?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

Ich tippe immer auf das Mainboard, einfach weil mehrere Grafikkarten den Fehler bringen. (Oder hab ich was verwechselt, 29 Seiten Thread und so^^)


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht bereitet ein Chip auf dem MoBo Probleme, der die Grakas nicht nach Treiberupdate erkennt?


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Wir schaffen bestimmt die 50 Seiten ... 

Und wie ich sehe, herrscht hier totale Einigkeit ... 

Tja, und wie geht's weiter?

Was installieren / testen?

Grafikkarte tauschen?

Grafikkarte / Mainboard tauschen?

Fenster auf / Alles raus aus'm 4. Stock / Fenster zu?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Mainboard austauschen oder eben die restliche Hardware an einem anderen Board testen.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Fenster auf / Alles raus aus'm 4. Stock / Fenster zu?


 Jaaaaaaa


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

Mainboard (testweise zumindest) tauschen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

Xbox kaufen.


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

spontan würde ich auch auf das motherboard tippen. bei 3 grafikkarten unwahrscheinlich das alle einen defekt haben. 
alternativ kannst du nochmal schauen, was ganz schnell gehen dürfte. ein DOWNgrade der grafiktreiber. sprich eine ältere version, die aber deine grafikkarte schon unterstützt. also ein treiber der kurz nach dem release deiner graka rauskam. sollte innerhalb 10min erledigt sein das zu testen.

immerhin hat es sich dahingehend gelohnt, da du nun weißt wann der fehler auftritt und das er ziemlich sicher beim ansprechen der grafikkarte auftritt. wenn die eben richtig geladen ist.


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Grafikkarte war ja im Acer drin -> Abstürze. Also bringt es wenig, dieses Mainboard einzubauen.
Ein anderes hab ich nicht. Nur bei Mindfactory ...


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

irgendwas ist doch da komisch, dein alter pc läuft trotz hardware tausch auch nicht ?


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

So, zur Sicherheit -> HD 7970 nochmals in den Acer. Dieselben Abstürze wie im Cooler Master ...


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hat Acer die Grafikkarte ja gar nicht getauscht (nur gesäubert), es dauerte 6 Wochen, die Graka kam nicht nach, Anruf von Acer -> bisher keine Grafikkarte HD 5970 bekommen -> Protestschreiben meinerseits -> einen Tag später war der PC repariert ...
Das Mainboard wurde beim 2. Mal zu 100% getauscht ... so dass wir eventuell von nur 2 defekten Grafikkarten sprechen, die dann egal wie, natürlich immer Defekte zeigen?!


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

läuft denn dein ACER mit der HD 5970 ? Oder ist da auch nur Dauercrash angesagt ?


----------



## Astronom (13. Mai 2012)

Dauercrash!

Mit der HD7970 im Cooler Master kann man besser arbeiten als mit der HD5970 in beiden Rechnern.


----------



## Stifflersmum (13. Mai 2012)

okay, also mein tipp. du hattest ja ein größeres budget angegeben als du ausgegeben hast beim kauf deines rechners. Nun fährst du morgen nach der arbeit zu einem pc händler bei dir in der gegend (sowas gibts in jeder stadt) da gehst du rein und fragst nach was es a) kostet und b) wielange es dauert (und wann es losgehen kann logischerweise) wenn beides angemessen ist, gibst du dort deine 2 mainboards ab und deine 2 grafikkarten und lässt alles hardwaretechnisch überprüfen. dann hast du eine schnelle lösung und b) kannst du defekte hardware direkt an mindfactory schicken und solltest die dann umgetauscht kriegen.


----------



## Astronom (14. Mai 2012)

Moinsen.
In der Tat fahre ich heute ... und zwar zur Post. Der Grafikkarte geht an Mindfactory zurück. Laut Mindfactory kann kurzfristig geprüft und umgehend getauscht werden, wenn das Zubehör anbei ist. Verpackung meldet: Alles an Bord!. Nun ist Mindfactory an der Reihe -> die können jetzt ordentlich bei mir punkten, wenn's schnell und heil zurückkommt ... 
Immerhin kann ich so fehlerlos weiterarbeiten. SCH ... ade, hätte ich das System bloß nicht neu aufgesetzt, bis muss ich heute den ganzen Abend installieren ... . Das System lief ja sonst problemlos. Aus meiner Sicht kann es nur die Grafikkarte sein (sagte der Herr von Mindfactory auch ... ). Auf jeden Fall kann ich auch erstmal weiterarbeiten ...


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, dass das ganze schnell über die Bühne geht  (Und dass es tatsächlich an der Grafikkarte liegt  )


----------



## Astronom (14. Mai 2012)

Doch, nach dem Handauflegen bei der Grafikkarte spürte ich es: die Grafikkarte war defekt! 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden ...


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden



Wir sind gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!


----------



## Astronom (15. Mai 2012)

Update.

Die Kiste wurde gestern fertig installiert - natürlich keine Fehler aufgetreten!

Paket gestern an Mindfactory gesendet - bereits in Reparatur - der Rücktour steht bereits mit "voraussichtlich versandfertig am 18.05.2012" drinne ...  

Mindfactory punktet grad enorm bei mir ... wenn's so schnell und unkompliziert weitergeht !!!!!!!!


----------



## Astronom (16. Mai 2012)

Jaaaaaaa!!! 
Mindfactory hat die neue Grafikkarte bereits versendet!!! 

Dieser doofe Feiertag morgen ...

Gut, ich denke, am Wochenende werden wir's wissen. Da wird's wieder heiß in diesem Thread .... 

Und wenn die Kiste dann läuft, dann besprechen wir noch kurz das Thema Overclocking ...


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Mai 2012)

Sieh erstmal zu dass sie läuft


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

Wenn sie dann läuft dann kannst du ihr ordentlich die Sporen geben


----------



## Astronom (19. Mai 2012)

Tja Leute, manchmal läuft's zum 

Das Paket hat leider von Mittwoch bis Samstag Nachmittag gebraucht, um zu mir zu kommen. 
Halben Tag gewartet - kurz 10 Minuten zum Einkaufen - DHL verpasst .... 
Ab Montag bin ich erstmal auf Dienstreise und die Grafikkarte liegt schön warm und trocken bei der Post für ne Woche ... 

       

Mit anderen Worten: Es dauert noch ...


----------



## Westcoast (19. Mai 2012)

soviel pech kann man doch nicht haben, ein übler dominoeffekt.


----------



## Astronom (23. Mai 2012)

So, Paket heute endlich erhalten, sofort ausgerissen und eingebaut ... 

Also, neue Grafikkarte drin - Treiber installiert!!!

Leute, nun alle genau hinschauen. Wer jetzt Streifen oder andere Fehler auf seinem Bildschirm hat, sagt sofort Bescheid!   

Seit 10 Minuten läuft alles ...


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2012)

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen


----------



## Astronom (23. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich kann's ja noch nicht zu Ende sein - Wir haben erst Seite 32 des Threads ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann's ja noch nicht zu Ende sein - Wir haben erst Seite 32 des Threads ...



Ich hoffe fuer dich das Ende ist


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

Wir machen die 100 Seiten voll


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Mai 2012)

Aber locker doch


----------



## Astronom (23. Mai 2012)

Ähm, Jungs - 3 Stunden - alles läuft. 
Hätten die Experten eigentlich nicht sofort merken müssen, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist ... ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Ähm, Jungs - 3 Stunden - alles läuft.
> Hätten die Experten eigentlich nicht sofort merken müssen, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist ... ?



Man kann halt nicht alles erwarten


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Ähm, Jungs - 3 Stunden - alles läuft.
> Hätten die Experten eigentlich nicht sofort merken müssen, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist ... ?



Post #145 vom 02.05.2012:



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe nach wie vor die Grafikkarte im Verdacht


----------



## X2theZ (24. Mai 2012)

waren es nicht 3 (*DREI!!!*) grafikkarten, die das selbe problem verursachten?
bei deinem glück solltest du unbedingt mit dem lotto-spielen anfangen ^^


----------



## Astronom (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, Ja, es waren 3 Grafikkarten. Da hat mich Acer ganz schön besch...!!! Ich denke, Acer hat die Grafikkarte gar nicht getauscht, so dass es in Wirklichkeit wohl nur 2 Grafikkarten waren. So nach dem Motto: Defekte Graka raus - kurz sauber machen - Defekte Graka rein - FERTIG!!! LÄUFT!!! Der Kunde merkt es eh nicht!!! 

Ich werde jetzt übers lange Wochenende sehen, ob alles so bleibt. Wenn ja, dann wäre dieser "Fall" abgeschlossen. Ggf. kann man noch ne andere "günstige" Karte für den Acer kaufen, damit der dann auch läuft. 

Auf jeden Fall möchte ich schon mal DANKE SAGEN, dass wir das nun endlich hinbekommen haben. Danke an alle, die hier Ihre Ratschläge gegeben haben. 
Und: Der nexte Thread von mir kommt bestimmt ...     ...  

Gruß,
Astronom


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Hätten die Experten eigentlich nicht sofort merken müssen, dass die Grafikkarte das Problem ist ... ?





Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe nach wie vor die Grafikkarte im Verdacht


 
Die Experten haben das doch sofort richtig erkannt! Du musst halt nur auf die richtigen Experten hören


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Astronom schrieb:


> Und: Der nexte Thread von mir kommt bestimmt ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stifflersmum (30. Mai 2012)

schön zu hören das nun alles läuft wie es sollte. viel spaß von nun an mit der kiste


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Wünsche ich dir auch


----------

